# Ri-eccomi



## Carola (7 Novembre 2011)

Ciao a tutti
Leggo ogni tanto qualche post ma sono sempre abbastanza incasinata
In + sto andando da una psicologa che diciamo mi sta supportando

Con mio marito le cose non vanno granchè ma solo d aun punto di vista sessuale anche se lui è decisamente carino disponibile comprensivo e parliamo molto
è sempre molto impegnato lavorativamente parlano e pigro...

Ma io sono sincera non riesco più a provare trasporto inutile 
Con la psico sto facendo un lavoro su perché ci siamo così staccati, lei sostiene che 8 anni di lontananza sono pesanti da gestire per una coppia così giovane, che il fatto che sia rimasta qui con 3 bimbi a gestirmi tutto mi abbia provato
E difatti quando andai da lei 2 anni fa ero decisamente alla frutta

Ora, dopo questa storia? Sto meglio.sono rinata.
Ora ci sarà il solito volpone pronto a  dire banalità del tipo avevi voglia di sesso ecc
E può anche essere, non lo nego, solo non lo sapevo prima
Dopo 2 anni di digiuno ci può stare
Il fatto è che qsto uomo mi ha fatto riappropiare di me stessa, sono tornata ad amarmi, a volermi bene, a sentirmi donna e non solo uan che corre tutto il santo giorno

E si…lo sento ancora, non ci vediamo da tanto ma ci scriviamo
Abbiamo provato a troncarla ma non siamo riusciti
Non nascondo che potrei tornare a vederlo, che ne ho voglia io come lui
È come un mio giardino segreto
Che non implica aspettative..se dovesse finire con mio marito non sarà per lui
La psicolgoa o è matta o è donna,.,,cma sostiene non sia la fine del mondo un rapporto gestito così

Che è così che vanno gestite queste storie senza rompersi le balle con pretese, ci si regala dei momenti di felicità 
Abbiamo entrambi dei vuoti e ci regaliamo questi moemnti di parole, di carinerie, di sorrisi e si forse di nuovo anche di sesso

Ora so che scatenerò le ire di molti, ma volevo essere sincera

Per vivere da infelici / frustata come ero preferisco rischiare se questo non toglie nulla alla mia famiglia
E per come la gestisco ora è così

Appurato che lui è una sorta di linfa x me e io per lui
E + la negavamo + ci pensavamo
ma ognuno av avnti con la sua vita..magari non ci sis ente x 6/7 giorni e non sto a massacrarmi come prima
anche perchè sto capendo quel bisogno da cosa era dettato e ho menso sesni di colpa

Poi del futuro si vedrà


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Leggo ogni tanto qualche post ma sono sempre abbastanza incasinata
> In + sto andando da una psicologa che diciamo mi sta supportando
> 
> ...


Ma cosa dici su...
Ciao Rossi...
Capisco benissimo cosa hai scritto...
Mai letto Donna Flor e i suoi due mariti?
Spiega molte cose...

Grazie per la tua testimonianza di vita affettiva...

Si certe storie vanno gestite così...


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Leggo ogni tanto qualche post ma sono sempre abbastanza incasinata
> In + sto andando da una psicologa che diciamo mi sta supportando
> 
> ...


Ciao Rossi! 
Era da un pò che non ti si sentiva.. anch'io sono un pò presa col lavoro ultimamente.. ma ci tenevo a risponderti, anche se sai già come la penso.. 
Se pensi di poter essere felice così, se pensi che davvero questo non tolga nulla alla tua famiglia.. sii comunque consapevole che non è una strada del tutto alla luce del sole, e che porti avanti una forma di disonestà nei confronti di tuo marito. Pensa comunque alle conseguenze nell'eventualità la cosa salti fuori. 
Portarla avanti con convinzione vuol dire non pentirsi, anche se tu venissi scoperta, significa anche riuscire a sostenere lo sguardo di tuo marito, e dei tuoi figli, senza sensi di colpa. Significa tenere come una doppia anima. Non è una cosa da tutte, secondo me. E da quello che ho letto, per come mi sembri, non sono convinta che per te sarà proprio di semplice gestione...

Sai che sono bella incasinata anch'io.... in costante "lavori in corso".... Penso che la strada per la felicità non sia per tutti uguale, e che è lecito cercare la propria, preferibilmente nella misura in cui non nuoci a chi ti è caro. 
Metti tutto sul piatto, ti auguro davvero di stare bene e di trovare un tuo equilibrio.

Un abbraccio


----------



## lunaiena (7 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Leggo ogni tanto qualche post ma sono sempre abbastanza incasinata
> In + sto andando da una psicologa che diciamo mi sta supportando
> 
> ...



:up::up:

Anche se secondo ma nn è facile portare avanti una storia parallela ....
perche arriva un momento dove uno dei due comincia a farsi delle paturnie ....
ma finche è vissuto con leggerezza perche nn continuare....


----------



## orchidea (7 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Leggo ogni tanto qualche post ma sono sempre abbastanza incasinata
> In + sto andando da una psicologa che diciamo mi sta supportando
> 
> ...


parlo da amante single... innamorata di un uomo sposato..
se entrambi avete la vostra vita, e non pretendete di più ora, se la vivete bene entrambi ed è la boccagta di aria che vi occorre ad entrambi per non sconvolgere le vostre vite.. credo che non ci sia nulla di male..
anzi è ciò che ho sempre detto nei miei post.. certe cose vanno bene se si è nella stessa posizione e si hanno le stesse intenzioni....


----------



## Daniele (7 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> È come un mio giardino segreto
> Che non implica aspettative..se dovesse finire con mio marito non sarà per lui
> La psicolgoa o è matta o è donna,.,,cma sostiene non sia la fine del mondo un rapporto gestito così
> 
> ...




Ed è semnpre quella cogliona di psicologa che ti ha detto che non togli nulla alla tua famiglia, merdaccia lei e merdaccia te che le vai dietro! Una psicologa del genere spero che possa finire sotto un tir domattina.


----------



## Andy (7 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Leggo ogni tanto qualche post ma sono sempre abbastanza incasinata
> In + sto andando da una psicologa che diciamo mi sta supportando
> 
> ...


Complimenti davvero.

Fossero tutti così...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Complimenti davvero.
> 
> Fossero tutti così...


Ciao Rossi io non ho piu'tempo per qua',e scusa se te lo chiedo io mi ricordo il pranzo al ristorante e l'addio...struggente...ma cosa era un finta??avete ricominciato??

anche noi non ci vediamo da un mese,ma ci sentiamo tutti  giorni,e quando finalmente ci incontreremo saranno fuochi d'artificio..esattamente come succedera'a voi,se come capisco non siete riusciti a chiudere..dopo nojn si smette piu'.


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Complimenti davvero.
> 
> Fossero tutti così...


Fossero tutti così... chi??
I mariti che, privilegiando la carriera alla famiglia, stanno a casa pochissimo?? Oppure i mariti che non ti desiderano sessualmente, o che addirittura si negano? Oppure i mariti che non capiscono quanto sia difficile crescere tre bambini praticamente da sola? O quelli che non si accorgono che la propria moglie sta morendo dentro, nonostante le sue richieste d'aiuto?

Rossi poteva scegliere altre strade da percorrere? Forse, ma ogni situazione è a sè, ogni persona è un mondo, e come si fa a giudicare la reazione di una persona a tutta questa infelicità? 

Ci sono madri che, impazzite, compiono gesti estremi. 
Altre che sopravvivono nella loro prigione, e le vedi in giro occhi vacui e voragini dentro. 
Altre che si sorprendono ancora vive e non se l'aspettano, e vivono la loro realtà (da cui magari non hanno possibilità di staccarsi) come in apnea, in attesa di qualche boccata di ossigeno, solo per loro, riscoprendosi finalmente donne, oltre che madri, perchè a volte quello che hanno dai loro mariti è la considerazione che si dà ad un bel soprammobile in casa.
Altre hanno una tale forza che riescono a ripartire da sole, in pieno giorno.
Altre sì, sono meschine e cattive, certo ci sono persone anche così, ma non è il caso di Rossi...


----------



## Andy (7 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Fossero tutti così... chi??
> *I mariti che, privilegiando la carriera alla famiglia, stanno a casa pochissimo?? Oppure i mariti che non ti desiderano sessualmente, o che addirittura si negano? Oppure i mariti che non capiscono quanto sia difficile crescere tre bambini praticamente da sola? O quelli che non si accorgono che la propria moglie sta morendo dentro, nonostante le sue richieste d'aiuto?*


Ma noi non siamo le scelte che facciamo?


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma noi non siamo le scelte che facciamo?


Innegabilmente.. ma quando si è consapevoli peró.
Messa così mi sembra sia come dire che se ti scegli una compagna che poi ti tradisce, il tuo ruolo è quello del cornuto e non ti puoi lamentare... Non mi sembra un gran ragionamento eh...


----------



## Daniele (7 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Rossi poteva scegliere altre strade da percorrere? Forse, ma ogni situazione è a sè, ogni persona è un mondo, e come si fa a giudicare la reazione di una persona a tutta questa infelicità?


Ottimo modo per giustificare i mostri., potresti giustificare anche me allora che ho voglia di spacare ogni singolo osso della mia ex per sentirmi libero e quindi meno infelice?  Dai diamo una regoila valida per tutto, ti prego, così anche io potrò essere turpe quanto mi pare.


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ottimo modo per giustificare i mostri., potresti giustificare anche me allora che ho voglia di spacare ogni singolo osso della mia ex per sentirmi libero e quindi meno infelice?  Dai diamo una regoila valida per tutto, ti prego, così anche io potrò essere turpe quanto mi pare.


Penso che a giustificare te farei troppa fatica... 
Non hai bisogno di salvacondotti, non mi sembra tu ti faccia remore nell'essere turpe quando, quanto e come vuoi. 
Comunque, tu spaccheresti le ossa alla tua ex nell'illusione di sentirti meglio.. possiamo parlare di vendetta? Una vendetta che ritieni compensi l'immensa sofferenza che ti ha causato.
Allora metti che io voglio tradire il mio compagno perché penso mi sentirei meglio, per vendicarmi e compensare l'immensa sofferenza che mi sta causando. Lo voglio tradire perché questo è il massimo dolore che gli posso causare.
In fondo saremmo uguali nel fine che ci muove, la vendetta, e fare male. Cambierebbero i mezzi. Siamo mostri uguali.
Così andrebbe bene e sarebbe giustificabile secondo la tua etica?


----------



## Andy (7 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Innegabilmente.. ma quando si è consapevoli peró.
> Messa così mi sembra sia come dire che se ti scegli una compagna che poi ti tradisce, il tuo ruolo è quello del cornuto e non ti puoi lamentare... Non mi sembra un gran ragionamento eh...


Un ladro non dovrebbe andare mai in galera: ha sempre dei buoni e giustificabili motivi per rubare...


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Un ladro non dovrebbe andare mai in galera: ha sempre dei buoni e giustificabili motivi per rubare...



Non era il senso di quello che ho scritto.. mi son spiegata male??


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2011)

Rossi scusa ma i tre figli sono stati una decisione comune? Anche l'allontanamento di tuo marito dalla famiglia? Non capisco perchè non ci possa essere discussione all'interno di una coppia, alla fine uno dei due cede e si sottomette e poi ecco la ribellione. Sterile perchè non porta a nulla ma almeno allevia. Allevia che cosa?


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> La psicolgoa o è matta o è donna,.,,cma sostiene non sia la fine del mondo un rapporto gestito così ... Che è così che vanno gestite queste storie senza rompersi le balle con pretese, ci si regala dei momenti di felicità


Di quale scuola è questa psicologa? Daniele please niente battute


----------



## Niko74 (7 Novembre 2011)

Mah...l'importante è che ne sei convinta tu che questa storia non toglie nulla alla tua famiglia....più che altro fa stare bene te.

Però mi sembrava di ricordare tu volessi ricostruire con tuo marito e queste non sono certo le basi migliori a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Daniele (7 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Di quale scuola è questa psicologa? Daniele please niente battute


La psicologa probabilmente arrotonda di notte facendo la mignotta, viste le sue idee a riguardo.
Comunque io mi vendico solo con chi non ha più nulla che vedere con me e che non voglio avere nella mia vita, chi si vendica del coniuge prima dovrebbe lasciarlo...e poi vendicarsi delle cattive azioni subite, non dire che si vuole vendicare dimostrando invece che vuole solo e solamente la comodità della casetta.
La realtà è che si tradisce perchè è comodo stare in casetta propria, è comodissimo, tipica mentalità da bamboccioni. Ah, per chi me lo dicesse, sto pagando un affitto per una casa tutta mia.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Fossero tutti così... chi??
> *I mariti che, privilegiando la carriera alla famiglia, stanno a casa pochissimo?? Oppure i mariti che non ti desiderano sessualmente, o che addirittura si negano? Oppure i mariti che non capiscono quanto sia difficile crescere tre bambini praticamente da sola? O quelli che non si accorgono che la propria moglie sta morendo dentro, nonostante le sue richieste d'aiuto?*
> 
> ...


Ma allora perché continuare a stare con questi abominevoli mariti? E' quello che continuo a domandarmi 
State cosi male, vi sentite soprammobili, l'altro è la vs linfa, ecc.... ma perché continuate a farvi del male?


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma allora perché continuare a stare con questi abominevoli mariti? E' quello che continuo a domandarmi
> State cosi male, vi sentite soprammobili, l'altro è la vs linfa, ecc.... ma perché continuate a farvi del male?


Non tutte restano insieme, nonostante siano infelici. Alcune lasciano, altre non hanno il coraggio di farlo.. onestamente non posso usare la mia esperienza per questo tipo di situazione.. immagino che in molti matrimoni le cose non siano bianche o nere, e che non siano così semplici...


----------



## Niko74 (7 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non tutte restano insieme, nonostante siano infelici. Alcune lasciano, altre non hanno il coraggio di farlo.. onestamente non posso usare la mia esperienza per questo tipo di situazione.. immagino che in molti matrimoni le cose non siano bianche o nere, e che non siano così semplici...


Ovvio che parlavo del caso specifico di Rossi....non riesco a capire perché rimanga col marito se non per convenienza o come dici perché non ha il coraggio.
Insomma io non vedo voglia di ricostruire un bel niente...anzi vedo un perseverare nell'ingannare il marito e i figli convinti di non togliere nulla e respiare una boccata d'ossigeno ogni tanto.....


----------



## Daniele (7 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non tutte restano insieme, nonostante siano infelici. Alcune lasciano, altre non hanno il coraggio di farlo.. onestamente non posso usare la mia esperienza per questo tipo di situazione.. immagino che in molti matrimoni le cose non siano bianche o nere, e che non siano così semplici...


Quindi è meglio fare del male assurdo ad una persona che si diceva di doler bene, magari sperando che possa crepare e così ereditare? 
QUando leggo le donne capisco solo che sono uguali agli uomini, mostri abominevoli.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi è meglio fare del male assurdo *ad una persona che si diceva di doler bene*, magari sperando che possa crepare e così ereditare?
> QUando leggo le donne capisco solo che sono uguali agli uomini, mostri abominevoli.


Dai su....guarda che lei vuole bene al marito...è tanto carino e disponibile (un pò come un bel cagnolino no?)
E poi non gli fa del male.....non gli toglie nulla...è una cosa solo sua...................


----------



## tesla (7 Novembre 2011)

mah, mi sembra una delle psicologhe più naif di cui abbia mai sentito parlare.
quello che non mi spiego è come sia possibile che tuo marito non senta la necessità di far luce in sè stesso... ok la stanchezza, il lavoro, lo stress, ma è proprio con piccoli gesti affettuosi che si sopravvive allo stress.
se mi addormento senza abbracciare la persona con cui sto, o non la faccio sentire amata seppure mi senta il piombo nelle ossa e nella testa, cosa ci sto a fare insieme?
e lui questa domanda non se la pone? dalla psicologa (creativa-naif) vai tu e lui è a posto così?


----------



## Niko74 (7 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> mah, mi sembra una delle psicologhe più naif di cui abbia mai sentito parlare.
> quello che non mi spiego è come sia possibile che tuo marito non senta la necessità di far luce in sè stesso... ok la stanchezza, il lavoro, lo stress, ma è proprio con piccoli gesti affettuosi che si sopravvive allo stress.
> se mi addormento senza abbracciare la persona con cui sto, o non la faccio sentire amata seppure mi senta il piombo nelle ossa e nella testa, cosa ci sto a fare insieme?
> e lui questa domanda non se la pone? dalla psicologa (creativa-naif)* vai tu e lui è a posto così*?


Sempre se non ricordo male, lui non sa nulla del tradimento.
Certo il suo comportamento lascia pensare che in qualche modo a lui vada bene cosi....perché effettivamente è impossibile che in 2-3 anni non si sia posto il problema....io me lo sono posto dopo qualche mese in cui le cose tra noi non andavano bene (anche nei piccoli gesti cui fai riferimento) e ho scoperto tutto....
Mi sembra quindi strano che possano passare addirittura anni.


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ovvio che parlavo del caso specifico di Rossi....non riesco a capire perché rimanga col marito se non per convenienza o come dici perché non ha il coraggio.
> Insomma io non vedo voglia di ricostruire un bel niente...anzi vedo un perseverare nell'ingannare il marito e i figli convinti di non togliere nulla e respiare una boccata d'ossigeno ogni tanto.....


non so perché non lascia il marito.. non posso parlare per lei.
Peró ha provato a ricostruire, se non altro per i figli credo.. ma non c'é riuscita, o non ci ha provato con sufficiente convinzione.. chi Puó dirlo..


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi è meglio fare del male assurdo ad una persona che si diceva di doler bene, magari sperando che possa crepare e così ereditare?
> QUando leggo le donne capisco solo che sono uguali agli uomini, mostri abominevoli.


Non credo proprio che questo sia il suo malefico piano. 

Certe donne a mio parere possono raggiungere livelli di crudeltà e meschinità tali da dare paga al peggiore degli uomini. Non esiste parità nemmeno qui. 
Ma penso anche che certe altre arrivino a delle profondità e intensità tali che nessun uomo si sogna... Bisogna essere fortunati.


----------



## passante (8 Novembre 2011)

sei stata sincera. poi per me il modo più semplice per non giudicare è ricordarmi che il mio compagno ha vissuto un'esperienza simile (lui single è stato l'amante di una persona sposata) e l'ha portata avanti per molto tempo aspettando di avere la forza di tagliare. però sono stati più cocci che pezzi interi quelli che gli sono rimasti, quindi stai attenta pure tu a non tagliarti, o a non tagliare qualcun altro.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Bè...cosa vi avevo detto?In questo post l'unica volpe cara Rossi sei tu......mi spiace per tuo marito...ma d'altronde se fai la pecora...finisci a pecora...ed il lupo ti si mangia....e tu cara rossi la strafottenza del lupo ce l'hai tutta......!!Ma stai serena....un bel giorno la vita busserà alla tua porta porgendoti bruscamente il conto....ed a pecora finirai metaforicamente tu....vabbè che tanto....sei abituata.....!!!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Ci dovremmo rendere conto che psicologici e avvocati sono liberi professionisti che hanno studiato per fare un mestiere che permetta loro di mettere in tasca dei soldini.
A loro, dei nostri problemi non frega un cacchio. E dovremmo ricordarcene quando andiamo da loro a sentire *blablabla*, per poi uscire dallo studio lasciando almeno un paio di centoni...


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Novembre 2011)

Intendiamoci, la felicità di una donna con tre bambini, un marito, un amante e una sciamana che le sparge balsamo sull'anima può non avere effetto ripugnante in una buona quota della popolazione umana e io in parte lo comprendo.
La triplice prole infatti è, già di per sè, un ostacolo formidabile alle serie intenzioni di qualsiasi altro uomo intelligente, al più il vegliardo affamato potrà usarla come sputacchiera, il virile occupato come trastullo e il giovinastro sovraccarico come nave scuola, nulla più.
Il marito non l'ha degnata a lungo, ed ora non dovrebbe variare il suo intendimento se non previo passaggio in autoclave delle pudenda muliebri ed il suo incamiciamento pelvico in lega d'adamantio, considerando che s'è impastata di chissà quali torbidi reflui pestilenti e sangue di ratto.
La sua psicotropa, invece, è più psicometra che non psicofera e la guiderà alla psicopompa, avendo sottaciuto la psicostasia.
Ma certo ella deve pur mangiare e non può nè smagare nè sfrondare le voglie laide che a lei danno pane e ad altri danno danno.

Render baggiano l'uomo che sostenta la lasciva, i marmocchi, l'altro utente e l'adulatrice molesta è privilegio di poche e un gran vanto.

La felicità ne è la più limpida conseguenza.


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Per il discorso marito *che non fa* il marito.... 

se uno è loffio lo si sa prima di sposarlo. A meno che non sei loffio anche tu. Di coppie di loffi ne è pieno il mondo.

A volte nella coppia loffia sposata, uno dei due si rende conto che potrebbe avere anche altro (lui ora è più loffio di me) e non si fa problemi a tradire. 

Poi si giustifica dicendo: eh, ma mio marito è loffio...


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

ma forse perchè non è una storia parallela almeno per me 
ci scriviamo ci sentiamo..non ci vediamo da + di un mese e mezzo

è una angolo segreto

sono stufa
stufa di un marito solo in carriera che x 8 anni ha sacrificato tutto
che mi ha fatto sentire non una donna ma una pedina che gli gestiva figli casa 
Indipendentemente dall’altro
Ma ci sono figli, sono 3, sono piccoli, e qnd stiamo insieme stiamo bene
Non posso epnsare perché mi sono disinnamorata io di togleire loro una famiglia serena
Ci penserei se così non fosse se ci fossere tensioni
Invece no c’è un rapporto fraterno senza passione ma un gande ffetto

Devo vivere così per il resto della mia vita?
La psico non è una pazza
Semplicemtne rispetto a due annif a qnd arivai da lei stravolta, depressa, con un senso di solitudine infinito, con ansia..ecco rispetto ad allora sono un’altra

Io sbaglierò ma anche uomini che si sieodno pensano alla loro realizzazione e ti mollano li e tornano stanchi nervosi dai loro viaggi intercontinentali ci pensassero prima di sbattersi sul divano a russare conte che lo aspetti da 15 giorni
Una famiglia si tiene su in due

gli volgio bene e non ci fossero i bimbi si chiederei una pausa


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

Io gli parlavo
Glis crivevo mail 8CHE NON LEGGEVA O MEGLIO LEGGEVO “letto”  ma ne leggeva metà se va bene
Lo supplicavo di tenermi in considerazione di piu
Di tornare a fare lamore
Mi respingeva
Era stanco
Era sotto pressione
Doveva avere la dirigenza
Ma anche in vacanza dormiva sempre e io paingevo
Certo che li abbiamo voluti i bimbi
Ma li ho cresciuti da SOLA completamente SOLA
Dal lun amttina al ven sera non c’era MAI e x mai intendo mai
Io vivo da sola con tre bimbi
senza nonni, una corsa contro il tempo continua
bimbi che però adorano alla follia qsto papà che come papà assenze a parte è un ottimo papà, davvero

Vi basta?


MK ha detto:


> Rossi scusa ma i tre figli sono stati una decisione comune? Anche l'allontanamento di tuo marito dalla famiglia? Non capisco perchè non ci possa essere discussione all'interno di una coppia, alla fine uno dei due cede e si sottomette e poi ecco la ribellione. Sterile perchè non porta a nulla ma almeno allevia. Allevia che cosa?


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

starfottenza??
oscuro

ma che ne sai di come sono stata in questi anni
dei painti sul divano sola
ma che cazzo ne sai?

pecora lupo..x favore



oscuro ha detto:


> Bè...cosa vi avevo detto?In questo post l'unica volpe cara Rossi sei tu......mi spiace per tuo marito...ma d'altronde se fai la pecora...finisci a pecora...ed il lupo ti si mangia....e tu cara rossi la strafottenza del lupo ce l'hai tutta......!!Ma stai serena....un bel giorno la vita busserà alla tua porta porgendoti bruscamente il conto....ed a pecora finirai metaforicamente tu....vabbè che tanto....sei abituata.....!!!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

guarda daniele
l'unico che ha tolto in qsti anni è stato mio marito
ma poi pensala come vuoi
so che hai sofferto e parecchio
ma credimi anches etirsi sole ma sole non è piacevole



Daniele ha detto:


> Ed è semnpre quella cogliona di psicologa che ti ha detto che non togli nulla alla tua famiglia, merdaccia lei e merdaccia te che le vai dietro! Una psicologa del genere spero che possa finire sotto un tir domattina.


----------



## passante (8 Novembre 2011)

scusa rossi, ma se tra voi c'è tanta intesa, amicizia, affetto, se tu gli vuoi bene e gli rimproveri solo di essere stato poco presente, o di esserlo ora, ma gli riconosci attaccamento e affetto... se tutto è così, hai provato a parlare con lui? a ricostruire, a ricucire, magari anche con l'aiuto di un mediatore o altro?


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

hai centrato in pieno tutto lostri

e sai che c'è
che ioe ro finita dalla psico x parua
paura dal nervoso rabbia che avevo di impazzire
di poter fare male ai bimbi
pensa te che rabbia dolore avevo dentro

mio marito sapeva ..era dispiaciuto,,ma continuava imperterrito la sua vita dicendomi m no..ma no tu sei forte sei solo stanca
io volevo un abbraccio
contenitivo
sentirmi presa e supportata
è arrivato una ltro a farlo con lo stesso mio bisogno..
grazie cmq perchè mi hai capito



Lostris ha detto:


> Fossero tutti così... chi??
> I mariti che, privilegiando la carriera alla famiglia, stanno a casa pochissimo?? Oppure i mariti che non ti desiderano sessualmente, o che addirittura si negano? Oppure i mariti che non capiscono quanto sia difficile crescere tre bambini praticamente da sola? O quelli che non si accorgono che la propria moglie sta morendo dentro, nonostante le sue richieste d'aiuto?
> 
> Rossi poteva scegliere altre strade da percorrere? Forse, ma ogni situazione è a sè, ogni persona è un mondo, e come si fa a giudicare la reazione di una persona a tutta questa infelicità?
> ...


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

noa ndy non era lofio enon lo è
era uno in carriera si
ma vivevamo insieme si gestiva
poi la trasferta..il licenziamento..io l'ho seguito ho lasciato tutto x poi stare sola

no non sempre lo si sa cosa succede e come qst eventi poi ti cambino
dio che baanlità che scrivi andy


Andy ha detto:


> Per il discorso marito *che non fa* il marito....
> 
> se uno è loffio lo si sa prima di sposarlo. A meno che non sei loffio anche tu. Di coppie di loffi ne è pieno il mondo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

perchè ho tre bimbi
perchè adornao il papà
perchè insieme non stiamo male
siamo amici complici ma x una vita di coppia abbiamo tirato esagerato allontanati e non torna
non torna ne la passione nè l'amore di prima
troppi vuoti

ma non da ora da 2 anni e mezzo



Niko74 ha detto:


> Ovvio che parlavo del caso specifico di Rossi....non riesco a capire perché rimanga col marito se non per convenienza o come dici perché non ha il coraggio.
> Insomma io non vedo voglia di ricostruire un bel niente...anzi vedo un perseverare nell'ingannare il marito e i figli convinti di non togliere nulla e respiare una boccata d'ossigeno ogni tanto.....


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

Abbiamo parlato notti intere notti
Io ho rinunciato auna mia realizzaione professionale ho dato anima per noi
Ora sono vuota
Non ho voglia di andarci a letto
L’ho pietito x anni: era stanco, era depresso, aveva sempe una scusa
NON MI CERCAVA MAI
E x 3 anni lui come pensava? Magari mi tradiva pure lui
Perché un uomo puòs tare senza sesso x 3 anni?
Cmq ora ha fatto ulteriore balzo di carriera
A nostre spese


passante ha detto:


> scusa rossi, ma se tra voi c'è tanta intesa, amicizia, affetto, se tu gli vuoi bene e gli rimproveri solo di essere stato poco presente, o di esserlo ora, ma gli riconosci attaccamento e affetto... se tutto è così, hai provato a parlare con lui? a ricostruire, a ricucire, magari anche con l'aiuto di un mediatore o altro?


----------



## tesla (8 Novembre 2011)

è un egoista spaventoso


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Io so quello che racconti tu.......!Ma per favore non farmi la morale...perchè se stai così male con una persona la LASCI!!!!!E non venirci a rompere i maroni con la storia della famiglia serena....per i tuoi 3 pargoli.....solo apparenza.....non ti sei fatta nessuno scrupolo a crearti una storia parallela....ci pensavi alla serenità dei tuoi figli?Tuo marito avrà fatto i suoi errori...ma comunque non eri autorizzata a calarti le mutande fuori casa bella mia......!Cosa cazzo ne sai tu di moralità e rispetto?NULLA!!Per cui aspettati...il conto.....che non arriva quasi mai puntuale...ma arirva stai tranquilla....e con gli intessi....!!!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

Nooo
 Ma va!!

persino i suoi amici lo dicono
allora si ho sbagliato io a sposare un egoista


tesla ha detto:


> è un egoista spaventoso


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

rimango perchè ci sono 3 bambini
perchè vorrei con tutto il cuore che ritornasse qualcosa di profondo
ma nel conempo non riesco a rinunciare all'altro non riesco perchè dopo anni sto bene

i bimbi..noi 5..siamo felici insieme
come ptorei levare loro il papà nel weel e togliere a lui i suoi bimbi
ditemelo voi
non lo merita lui non lo meritano loro

sono io che non mi so accontentare di nona vere + passione tenerezza e le ho trovate in un altro
va bene così?


Niko74 ha detto:


> Ovvio che parlavo del caso specifico di Rossi....non riesco a capire perché rimanga col marito se non per convenienza o come dici perché non ha il coraggio.
> Insomma io non vedo voglia di ricostruire un bel niente...anzi vedo un perseverare nell'ingannare il marito e i figli convinti di non togliere nulla e respiare una boccata d'ossigeno ogni tanto.....


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

chi ha detto che ci sto male adesso?
fors enon hai figli mio caro

i miei figli sono sereni 
i nqsti anni mi sono dannata anima x loro x esserci x sopperire a tante cose, facendoglia nche da padre

sai solo fare il moralista limitato




oscuro ha detto:


> Io so quello che racconti tu.......!Ma per favore non farmi la morale...perchè se stai così male con una persona la LASCI!!!!!E non venirci a rompere i maroni con la storia della famiglia serena....per i tuoi 3 pargoli.....solo apparenza.....non ti sei fatta nessuno scrupolo a crearti una storia parallela....ci pensavi alla serenità dei tuoi figli?Tuo marito avrà fatto i suoi errori...ma comunque non eri autorizzata a calarti le mutande fuori casa bella mia......!Cosa cazzo ne sai tu di moralità e rispetto?NULLA!!Per cui aspettati...il conto.....che non arriva quasi mai puntuale...ma arirva stai tranquilla....e con gli intessi....!!!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> *rimango perchè ci sono 3 bambini*
> perchè vorrei con tutto il cuore che ritornasse qualcosa di profondo
> ma nel conempo non riesco a rinunciare all'altro non riesco perchè dopo anni sto bene
> 
> ...


E io sono quello che dice banalità? 

Hai trovato la soluzione facile. Quella difficile ti mette in crisi.

Poi racconterai ai tuoi figli che hanno un papà in casa, ma che a letto ci vai con un altro che è più tenero del loro vero padre? Una mamma che lotta?


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Eppure mi sembra di capire che chi non ha figli non capisce.

I tuoi figli capiranno te?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Siete felici insieme?????La chiami felicità....una felicità costruità sulle menzogne?????Va bene così?????Tu non stai affatto bene.....scegli quello che conviene a te...CREANDOTI L'ALIBI CHE CONVENGA A TUTTI....!Allora cara mia getta la maschera.....racconta la verità a tuo marito e poli vediamo se conviene a tutti.....sei di uno scorretto pauroso.......sei disonesta dentro....e ti poni come quella che non può far altrimenti......!!!Tanto qualche imbecille che ti dice fai bene si trova....magari anche questa pseudo psicologa che asseconda la tua fottuta ipocrisia.....!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Eppure mi sembra di capire che chi non ha figli non capisce.
> 
> I tuoi figli capiranno te?


Mah in genere certe cose si vedono quando diventiamo genitori.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

Banalità?
Sono banalità rinunciare ad essere una donna realizzata felice per tenere in piedi una famiglia
X non far passare dei momenti da separati  bimbi che amano  vederci insieme?
Devo farci l’amore fingendo?

Io gli ho parlato, gli ho detto che va male
Lui dice che ha sbagliatoe  vuole recuperare
Che è stato egoista 
Ma io sono svuotata
Sarò una stronza va bene
Una cala mutande
Va bene
 Ma ho dato l’anima x 8 anni annullandomi completamente 
Non mi sono cercata nulla non uscivo mai aspettavo solo chelui tornasse a casa
A dormire…

Cmq si magari sbaglio tutto lo lascerò ci divideremo i figli a week  lterni e ci saranno 4 infelici invece che una (io)

Hai trovato la soluzione facile. Quella difficile ti mette in crisi.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

E se quest'altro uomo non c'era, che facevi?

Se eri brutta e non ti filava nessuno che facevi?

Se gridavi aiuto sul desiderare la tenerezza e non c'era nessuno che facevi?

Te lo dico io: hai preso un treno in corsa, ma invece di salirci sei aggrappata agli scalini mentre partiva alla stazione, mentre stai penzolando fuori con metà del corpo...


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah in genere certe cose si vedono quando diventiamo genitori.


Cioè io capirò quando avrò dei figli, tradirò mia moglie, e saprò che i miei figli capiranno? Mi sembra un pò forzata come cosa.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

si sono disonesta certo lo so anche io

ma serena adesso guarda un po'

e si felice 
x anni paingevo ogni mattina andando verso ufficio
ora no

ci si alva anche così


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

*Moralista?*

Preoccupati di quello che sei tu.....non di giudicare me...sei tu che sei nella cacca....la mia moralità e la mia onestà...alla lunga mi hanno sempre pagato!!!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Banalità?
> Sono banalità rinunciare ad essere una donna realizzata felice per tenere in piedi una famiglia
> X non far passare dei momenti da separati  bimbi che amano  vederci insieme?
> Devo farci l’amore fingendo?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hai detto tu e ti piace la condizione. Perchè vai dalla psicologa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Dai ma lasciatela in pace

Io la capisco benissimo, ero nella sua stessa situazione e ho agito nello stesso modo

Sbagliando, che sia ben chiaro

Non si può recuperare in un giorno, lasciatele il tempo di riprendere in mano la sua vita senza crocifiggerla. Non si vede nemmeno più con il tipo... 

ANDY: tu qualche giorno fa volevi addirittura recuperare con una stronza che ti ha preso per il culo per anni... e adesso ti scagli contro questa donna che si capisce benissimo che stronza non lo è


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

MA CHE CAZZO DI SALVEZZA è UNA SALVEZZA A SCAPITO DI UN IGNARO?uNA SALVEZZA SU UNA MENZOGNA.....è LA TUA SALVEZZA....TU NON SEI MEGLIO DI TUO MARITO....!!!!MA piantala....!!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

non so qnt anni tu abbia
io, fidati, per tutti gli anni del mio matrimonio sono stata + che corretta

ma none ro felice
questo non basta a giustificarmi lo so

ma al momento non vedo altre soluzioni

ho una figlia femmina
le auguro non di tradire
ma nemmeno di sentirsi niente, sola e infelice





Andy ha detto:


> Cioè io capirò quando avrò dei figli, tradirò mia moglie, e saprò che i miei figli capiranno? Mi sembra un pò forzata come cosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

ma non ha una relazione extraconiugale!!!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

buon x te oscuro
buon x te

io finirò all'inferno



oscuro ha detto:


> Preoccupati di quello che sei tu.....non di giudicare me...sei tu che sei nella cacca....la mia moralità e la mia onestà...alla lunga mi hanno sempre pagato!!!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

infatti andy
complimenti vivissimi


grazie quintina so che capisci 
no non sonos tronza anche se qui passa messaggio diverso

sono infedele? si
ed egoista x la prima volta in vita mia

infedele poi..non ci si vede da un sacco
ci scriviamo
di tutto ..problemi qualche carineria certo
va bè non importa cmq



quintina ha detto:


> Dai ma lasciatela in pace
> 
> Io la capisco benissimo, ero nella sua stessa situazione e ho agito nello stesso modo
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> buon x te oscuro
> buon x te
> 
> io finirò all'inferno


Si si Rossi...là all'inferno con me...
Fidati là ci sono le mejo done XD...


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

ignaro?

oscuro mio amrito sono annic eh mi vede satre male
prednere xanax
si è ami posto il rpoblema come sta rossi?
maagri la porto con me 2 giorni in un viaggio?

no
mi manda foto da albergi a 5 stelle...di voli in business...

si è la mia salvezza
meglio che la depressione




oscuro ha detto:


> MA CHE CAZZO DI SALVEZZA è UNA SALVEZZA A SCAPITO DI UN IGNARO?uNA SALVEZZA SU UNA MENZOGNA.....è LA TUA SALVEZZA....TU NON SEI MEGLIO DI TUO MARITO....!!!!MA piantala....!!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> *non so qnt anni tu abbia*
> io, fidati, per tutti gli anni del mio matrimonio sono stata + che corretta
> 
> ma none ro felice
> ...


Mi sembra ne abbia più io


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

si che vuole tornare con una che lo ha preso a calcioni nel culo

ma x favore





Andy ha detto:


> Mi sembra ne abbia più io


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Dai ma lasciatela in pace
> 
> Io la capisco benissimo, ero nella sua stessa situazione e ho agito nello stesso modo
> 
> ...


Sì, ma dietro forse non c'è nulla e di certo non ci sono figli di mezzo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma dietro forse non c'è nulla e di certo non ci sono figli di mezzo



che vuol dire: dietro non c'è nulla? ti ha tenuto nascosto un piccolissimo dettaglio: che era sposata!

quale esempio di virtù!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Quintina.....qui non abbiamo l'anello al naso....e affermare che va bene così',è giusto così,trovare una serie di alibi ridicoli e patetitci.....non va bene!!Parla di salvezza.....la sua di salvezza......si fa scudi di tre innocenti per le sue scelte egoistiche....io non mi sento di condividere....questo modus operandi....!!!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> si che vuole tornare con una che lo ha preso a calcioni nel culo
> 
> ma x favore


Per favore finiamola con le morali sapendo di sbagliare.

Siccome io non ho figli e non capisco, *dì ai tuoi figli ciò che fai*. CONFESSATI CON LE PERSONE CHE AMI DI PIU'.
Non pensare solo di augurare a tua figlia di non tradire: racconta di te, di cosa fa la mamma.

Se nemmeno alle persone che si amano non si è in grado di dire chi si è, beh, grazie dei tuoi complimenti a me.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi certi mariti meglio tenerseli come un bancomat.
Loro hanno sposato non te:
Ma la carriera ed il lavoro.
Sono funzionali a te per certe cose.
Tu sei funzionale a tuo marito, perchè così è realizzato no?
Ha una bella moglie, tre figli, tutti sani e belli...e lui appunto lavora e si sacrifica per il vostro benessere.
Le donne che conosco io, si prendono spazi per sè stesse...ed ecco il corso di yoga, ecco la palestra, ecco il pilates, ecco l'estetista...ecc..ecc..ecc....ed ecco chi officia al santuario di sancrescinman che iddio ci diè eh?
Poi appunto sono tutte serene e felicette...arriva il marito a casa stanco morto...qua caro...riposati...non darti pensiero per me...qua a casa è tutto ok, grazie alla tua efficentissima stakanovista mogliettina custode dei sacri lari...
Tanti mariti vedono nella moglie...una sostituta della loro madre....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi certi mariti meglio tenerseli come un bancomat.
Loro hanno sposato non te:
Ma la carriera ed il lavoro.
Sono funzionali a te per certe cose.
Tu sei funzionale a tuo marito, perchè così è realizzato no?
Ha una bella moglie, tre figli, tutti sani e belli...e lui appunto lavora e si sacrifica per il vostro benessere.
Le donne che conosco io, si prendono spazi per sè stesse...ed ecco il corso di yoga, ecco la palestra, ecco il pilates, ecco l'estetista...ecc..ecc..ecc....ed ecco chi officia al santuario di sancrescinman che iddio ci diè eh?
Poi appunto sono tutte serene e felicette...arriva il marito a casa stanco morto...qua caro...riposati...non darti pensiero per me...qua a casa è tutto ok, grazie alla tua efficentissima stakanovista mogliettina custode dei sacri lari...
Tanti mariti vedono nella moglie...una sostituta della loro madre....


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> che vuol dire: dietro non c'è nulla? ti ha tenuto nascosto un piccolissimo dettaglio:* che era sposata!*
> 
> quale esempio di virtù!


E' questo ciò che forse non è vero...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Oscuro io non le ho detto che fa bene. Se ricordi bene sono stata la prima a dirle che non era la soluzione adatta. Ma adesso con quel tipo non si vede più... si scrivono qualche email... è un peccato mortale questo? scrivere delle email?


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

ah questa mi era sfuggita


cmq NON E' UNA RELAZIONE EXTRA la mia
ci sis ente ogni  tanto..non ci si vede
e se dovessimo rivederci vedrò come gestirla

x ora non volgio xdera qsta persona

e preferisco ammetterlo ame stessa e vivermi tutta qsta corsi che fare come molte che sis forzano di andare aletto con un uomo che non desideranopiù

io non ci riesco

ma non riesco nemmeno a distruggere una famiglia nè voglio una storia seria con ques'altro uomo


cmq non importa è comprensibile che mi si dia addosso mesi fa l'avrei fatto anche io probabilmente
ora ci vado + cauta

no problem grazie cmq



quintina ha detto:


> che vuol dire: dietro non c'è nulla? ti ha tenuto nascosto un piccolissimo dettaglio: che era sposata!
> 
> quale esempio di virtù!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' questo ciò che forse non è vero...


mah... io ricordo che hai raccontato di una volta in cui eravate a un matrimonio o a un battesimo e c'era un tizio che la inseguiva dicendole "ma tu non sei la moglie di xxx?" e lei è scappata!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

sei patetico


ecosa vuoi che dica papà pensa al lavoro enon c'è mai e la mamma era tanto sola e alla fine x non sbarellare ha trovato un amico?

scudo di tre bimbi? scudo ma che cazzo scrivi?

sono 3 bimbi felici sereni
ma ci sono anche io come donna

cmq non pretendo tu capisca ma lascia stare i miei bimbi


Siccome io non ho figli e non capisco, *dì ai tuoi figli ciò che fai*. CONFESSATI CON LE PERSONE CHE AMI DI PIU'.
Non pensare solo di augurare a tua figlia di non tradire: racconta di te, di cosa fa la mamma.

Se nemmeno alle persone che si amano non si è in grado di dire chi si è, beh, grazie dei tuoi complimenti a me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> sei patetico
> 
> 
> ecosa vuoi che dica papà pensa al lavoro enon c'è mai e la mamma era tanto sola e alla fine x non sbarellare ha trovato un amico?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Abbassa i toni


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Ma tu che cazzo ne sai dell'inferno?Ma tu non ci sei mai finita....scelte di comodo ....nessuno che ti ha puntato la pistola quando hai deciso di sposarti un egoista....aspetto secondario...di fronte al buon stipendio giusto????Tre figli concepiti con un egoista.....probabilmente una bella casa e un buon tenore di vita....!!Già le scelte di comodo.....hanno sempre un prezzo da pagare...a volte molto alto...ma tu viziata e sciatta....non sei disposta.....vuoi quello e quell'altro....perchè ti spetta perchè ti è dovuto......!!Da uno che all'inferno ci è stato....non cè posto per quelle come te.....l'inferno e per quelli tosti....tu sei un imbelle viziata....nulla di più nulla di meno......il tui inferno infondo è la mediocrità delle tue non scelte....e l'infelicità di una pseudo serenità.....!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy...lasciala stare.....questa è abituata  a sentirsi dire sempre si....è tempo perso....son quelle che al massimo pareggiano....e hanno sempre un valido motivo per le loro scelte sbagliate....tempo perso!!!!!!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Sembra mia zia. Una donna che nella vita non ha mai lavorato. Ricordo che quando ero piccolo e andavo da mia nonna, aveva la sveglia sempre a mezzogiorno.
Poi ha trovato mio zio, uno che lavora e si fa un culo così dalla mattina alla sera, che le ha dato tutto, casa, famiglia, soldi per la spesa e comprare quello che vuole... ma che quando la senti parlare lei sa tutto, della famiglia, dei figli, dei problemi del mondo del lavoro, della gente che parla a cazzo senza aver vissuto... e che quando a volte ci becchiamo e lei ne esce sconfitta, mi risponde con un : *mi devi rispetto, io sono tua zia!*

Ma dai finisco qui, che il mondo è pieno di gente così... e c'è da essere infelici per questo.


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Sembra mia zia. Una donna che nella vita non ha mai lavorato. Ricordo che quando ero piccolo e andavo da mia nonna, aveva la sveglia sempre a mezzogiorno.
Poi ha trovato mio zio, uno che lavora e si fa un culo così dalla mattina alla sera, che le ha dato tutto, casa, famiglia, soldi per la spesa e comprare quello che vuole... ma che quando la senti parlare lei sa tutto, della famiglia, dei figli, dei problemi del mondo del lavoro, della gente che parla a cazzo senza aver vissuto... e che quando a volte ci becchiamo e lei ne esce sconfitta, mi risponde con un : *mi devi rispetto, io sono tua zia!*

Ma dai finisco qui, che il mondo è pieno di gente così... e c'è da essere infelici per questo.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

scelte di comodo
non ha capito proprio nulla
fosse comodo chi me lo faceva fare di lamentarmi?
ero nella situazione ideale
buon tenore di vita, marito via, potevo scegliere di non lavorare di fare la moglie del manager 
ho painto pestato i piedix avere una vita + normale anche meno ricca a livello di tenore ma con un marito presente con cui sucire una sera farsi una passeggita condividere una sera
non me ne fregava nulla di quel tipo di benessere nulla


non importa cmq
davvero
e scusate se ho alzato i toni



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu che cazzo ne sai dell'inferno?Ma tu non ci sei mai finita....scelte di comodo ....nessuno che ti ha puntato la pistola quando hai deciso di sposarti un egoista....aspetto secondario...di fronte al buon stipendio giusto????Tre figli concepiti con un egoista.....probabilmente una bella casa e un buon tenore di vita....!!Già le scelte di comodo.....hanno sempre un prezzo da pagare...a volte molto alto...ma tu viziata e sciatta....non sei disposta.....vuoi quello e quell'altro....perchè ti spetta perchè ti è dovuto......!!Da uno che all'inferno ci è stato....non cè posto per quelle come te.....l'inferno e per quelli tosti....tu sei un imbelle viziata....nulla di più nulla di meno......il tui inferno infondo è la mediocrità delle tue non scelte....e l'infelicità di una pseudo serenità.....!!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Ragazzi, secondo me state esagerando.

Rendetevi conto che se una persona viene a scrivere qui, di solito, è perché ha qualche problema. Ci sono anche i casi come Lothar che non si fanno problemi, ma la maggior parte degli utenti che arriva qui è perché ha qualche disagio e non sta bene. Ci si mette in discussione. A me sembra che Rossi non sia venuta qui per farsi figa e dirci quanto è bello avere una storia extra. E' chiaro che è depressa. Io mi riconosco moltissimo nella sua storia. Se sono arrivata oggi a capire quello che ho capito è perché ho dovuto fare un percorso che non è durato solo un mesetto. Lei è qui da poco. Quando è arrivata aveva una storia in ballo, ora non ce l'ha più. Ha solo un rapporto epistolare. Si sta facendo delle domande. Non è facile arrivare a trovare le risposte. Perché attaccarla e insultarla in questo modo anziché cercare di aiutarla a capire in un modo un po' più gentile?


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Quintina ti devo dire la verità. Oggi mi sono alzato presto, ora sto in studio con un mal di pancia che se posso metterei d'accordo all'istante i governi del G20 per un'azione immediata sull'inquinamento atmosferico... e mo mi faccio pure un caffè...


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

andy io lavoro 8/9 ore tutto il giorno
da sempre
porto bimbia  cuola e corro al lavoro
ogni amttina da 8 anni me ne gestisco tre 
esco x prenderli  me li porto in ufficio qnd non ho finito corro come ogni mama che lavora 
non mi sono accasata x soldi
x amore fidati
ma non ho maia vuto una mano da mio marito con loro s enon raramente

qnd era in crisi gli dicevo licenziati, troviamo altro insieme
non roviniamoci la vita
c'è il mio di stipendio
ce la faremo
lui puntava alla dirigenza

non so cosa potessi fare di più
ero sola
capisci
sola?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Novembre 2011)

L'orrore, l'abisso profondo.
Una donna caricata a molla da una serva del denaro che spara contro tutti.
La falsità che diventa ragione contro l'evidenza e contro la giustizia.
Una maschera da belva dipinta da un'astita truccatrice pensa di sopravvivere nella vera giungla.

La molla si scaricherà, la pioggia laverà via la maschera.

Chi ha qualcosa dentro lo farà sentire tanto solo, chi non ce l'ha non sentirà la differenza.

Nulla cui il denaro non possa rimediare.
Menomale.


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> andy io lavoro 8/9 ore tutto il giorno
> da sempre
> porto bimbia  cuola e corro al lavoro
> ogni amttina da 8 anni me ne gestisco tre
> ...


So cosa vuol dire essere sola, credimi.
Mia madre. Avevo già postato altrove. E' sola, sposata con un uomo che rispetto a tuo marito è di 2 piani sotto, sicuramente.
Eppure lei è rimasta sola. E non ha il coraggio per fare nulla.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

[quinti mi ritio
sic ercavo un aituo ma qui ti mandano al rogo senza capire minimamente

pensando che salti su un materasso x pure egoismo senza valutare cosa c'è stato prima
e che maagri tutta la feddezza di anni ti pare disoslta in un abbraccio un po' + cadlo di una persona diversa
ceh x esp di vita dolori quello che vuoi sa darti qeulla tenerezza che ti manca
non è voglia solo di sesso
ma tant'è
ora vado 
mi ha fatto + male che bene venire qui a parte alcuni chiaramente
grazie cmq quintina e si il rapporto è epistolare
egoisticamente perchè è coems e avessi bisogno di un appiglio x andare avanti


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ah questa mi era sfuggita
> 
> 
> cmq NON E' UNA RELAZIONE EXTRA la mia
> ...


Rossi, io all'inizio del tuo 3d originale ti ho scritto che non era concepibile per me un matrimonio come il tuo, ma siamo tutti diversi, ognuno la vede a suo modo... però tu sei infelice cara, e oltre all'infelicità se rimarrai con quell'uomo, probabilmente lo tradirai ancora e ti sentirai pure(giustamente)  in colpa... La via delle vite parallele secondo me non porta a nulla, non a lungo, non con una vita già stressante: capisco i bambini, capisco la paura del cambiamento e di ammettere il fallimento, ma forse ti dovresti chiedere se non sia meglio prendere una decisione adesso, non puoi vivere di rimpianti, nella vita arrivano tante sfighe sulle quali non possiamo fare nulla, non mi sembra il caso di imporsi una vita con un uomo che ti mostra indifferenza. Nessun adulto sano sta 3 anni senza fare sesso se non ha fatto voto di castità...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> [quinti mi ritio
> sic ercavo un aituo ma qui ti mandano al rogo senza capire minimamente
> 
> pensando che salti su un materasso x pure egoismo senza valutare cosa c'è stato prima
> ...



Rossi non fare così. Davvero. Anche io sono stata attaccata all'inizio ma ho resistito e ora sono contenta di averlo fatto. Ho incontrato dei veri amici qui dentro. E mi è servito. Anche gli attacchi mi sono serviti. Non te la prendere troppo. C'è anche chi ti capisce


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

*Quintina*

Insulti??Io sto esprimendo il mio pensiero....!Quintina, nessuno le ha puntato una pistola per sposarsi un egoista....però lo ha fatto.....ci ha fatto tre figli.....con un egoista è un rischio.....voleva una vita normale ma non ha fatto nulla per crearsela......!!E ci parla di inferno......bè a me sta gente dà parecchio sui coioni....farebbe bene la signora a farsi un giro in qualche ospedale....o farsi un giretto....per vedere la sofferenza delle persone che hanno dei disagi veri...che vivono un inferno di vita e combattono ogni giorno contro qualcosa più grande di loro.....senza perdere la speranza di farcela!!!!Ci son persone che non hanno i soldi per i professionisti della mente....non hanno il tempo per tradire...perchè son alle prese con ben altro....ed  io dovrei aver comprensione per una che viene qui a parlarci del suo inferno?????E dandomi del moralista???????NO....non mi và di aver comprensione per gente simile....questa non sa neanche cosa cazzo scrive.....e parla di inferno.....!!!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

guarda quinti non sono una che molla
ma sentirsi dire ti fai scudo con 3 figli ...non hai idea 
ho vissuto e vivo x loro così come x mio marito sino ache non ce l'ho + fatta
ho le lacrime agli occhi e non va bene


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

lo so
credevo davvero fosse dovuto alle pressioni che reggeva in ufficio
aveva un capo bastardo
l'ho appoggiato cocolato rincuorato
poi ho inizato a scalpitare a chiedere anche x me x noi
 non so
avrò sbagliato già rpima a non vedere gravità

cmq  c'è di epggio
ne sucirò dai
grazie 




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rossi, io all'inizio del tuo 3d originale ti ho scritto che non era concepibile per me un matrimonio come il tuo, ma siamo tutti diversi, ognuno la vede a suo modo... però tu sei infelice cara, e oltre all'infelicità se rimarrai con quell'uomo, probabilmente lo tradirai ancora e ti sentirai pure(giustamente)  in colpa... La via delle vite parallele secondo me non porta a nulla, non a lungo, non con una vita già stressante: capisco i bambini, capisco la paura del cambiamento e di ammettere il fallimento, ma forse ti dovresti chiedere se non sia meglio prendere una decisione adesso, non puoi vivere di rimpianti, nella vita arrivano tante sfighe sulle quali non possiamo fare nulla, non mi sembra il caso di imporsi una vita con un uomo che ti mostra indifferenza. Nessun adulto sano sta 3 anni senza fare sesso se non ha fatto voto di castità...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> guarda quinti non sono una che molla
> ma sentirsi dire ti fai scudo con 3 figli ...non hai idea
> ho vissuto e vivo x loro così come x mio marito sino ache non ce l'ho + fatta
> ho le lacrime agli occhi e non va bene


Rossi lo so, fa male. Mi è successa la stessa cosa. Ma vedi che sono ancora qui, dopo più di due anni? Non c'è bisogno di andartene. E poi la gente qui dentro (io compresa) non può sapere davvero come stanno le cose, per cui non permettere che le nostre parole ti facciano così male. E te lo ripeto: le mazzate servono, vedrai. Stai serena


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

[oscuro sono 12 anni che faccio volontariato in croce ross anon venire a dire a me che signora non sono cosa c0è engli ospedali
è proprio x quello che ne ho le palle piene di uno che pensa solo al successo lavorativo
non era così
una votla veniva con me a recuperae canir andagi..credeva in altro
poi il successo lavorativo la smania di arrivare come suo padre lo hanno drogato 
non era così prima non era così
non l'avrei mai e dico mai sposato
qnd gli proposero la dirigneza mi cagai sotto
ma luie ra felice..soddisfatto
io molalti tutto città lavoro amici parenti elo seguii
x poi ritornare dopo poco perchè nel frattempo lui era di nuovo tarsferito


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Giusto....povera rossi la vita è stata ingiusta.....!Non preoccuparti sei nel giusto.....vedrai che tutto si risolvera...sei una donna fantastica.....cos'altro potevi fare?Coraggio il mondo è fantastico....tu sei fantastica....tuo marito è fantastico....!!!Così va meglio??


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Tanta felicità e figli maschi 

E Babbo Natale si avvicina


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto....povera rossi la vita è stata ingiusta.....!Non preoccuparti sei nel giusto.....vedrai che tutto si risolvera...sei una donna fantastica.....cos'altro potevi fare?Coraggio il mondo è fantastico....tu sei fantastica....tuo marito è fantastico....!!!Così va meglio??


non importa oscuro
davvero
non pretendo tu mi capisca

non sono nel gisuto se no nn sarei venuta qui

ma a volte non è tutto bianco o tutto nero


----------



## cavasdas (8 Novembre 2011)

*...*

Guarda Rossi che Oscuro e Andy ti stanno dando addosso non perche' ce l' hanno davvero con te ma solo per darti una scossa  .. per farti capire che anche il tuo ruolo di donna trascurata e infelice non e' credibile al 100 %, ... e' opinione anche mia che in effetti questa situazione tu te la sia fatta scivolare addosso in quanto inizialmente sottovalutata ... oppure non sottovalutata ma giudicata un conto giusto da pagare in cambio di benessere, status o che so io.. cioe' e' andato tutto bene fino a quando non hai trovato... altro da pensare. Io non crocifiggerei Rossi....... piuttosto la psichiatra !!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Senti....sto solo cercando di farti capire che il tuo non è l'inferno...è una situazione di disagio..nella quale ti sei infilata tu e stai gestendo a parer mio nel modo sbagliato!!!!Poi se vuoi alibi...e scuse....non son l'intelocutore giusto!!Volontariato?bè ti ha insegnato poco....!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Cavasdas....hai centrato....e hai capito....non è difficile vero?????


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

*Caspita!!!!*



Rossi ha detto:


> [oscuro sono 12 anni che faccio volontariato in croce ross anon venire a dire a me che signora non sono cosa c0è engli ospedali
> è proprio x quello che ne ho le palle piene di uno che pensa solo al successo lavorativo
> non era così
> una votla veniva con me a recuperae canir andagi..credeva in altro
> ...


Oltre al marito, figli e amante ... fai anche volontariato nella croce rossa??????????????????????????



Che forza che sei 




Ma chi te la da tutta questa energia 



SANTA SUBITO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mari'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2011)

cavasdas ha detto:


> Guarda Rossi che Oscuro e Andy ti stanno dando addosso non perche' ce l' hanno davvero con te ma solo per darti una scossa  .. per farti capire che anche il tuo ruolo di donna trascurata e infelice non e' credibile al 100 %, ... e' opinione anche mia che in effetti questa situazione tu te la sia fatta scivolare addosso in quanto inizialmente sottovalutata ... oppure non sottovalutata ma giudicata un conto giusto da pagare in cambio di benessere, status o che so io.. cioe' e' andato tutto bene fino a quando non hai trovato... altro da pensare. Io non crocifiggerei Rossi....... piuttosto la psichiatra !!!!


la psicologa o psichiatra in questione ha tratto conclusioni allucinanti, sono d'accordo


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ragazzi, secondo me state esagerando.
> 
> Rendetevi conto che se una persona viene a scrivere qui, di solito, è perché ha qualche problema. Ci sono anche i casi come Lothar che non si fanno problemi, ma la maggior parte degli utenti che arriva qui è perché ha qualche disagio e non sta bene. Ci si mette in discussione. A me sembra che Rossi non sia venuta qui per farsi figa e dirci quanto è bello avere una storia extra. E' chiaro che è depressa. Io mi riconosco moltissimo nella sua storia. Se sono arrivata oggi a capire quello che ho capito è perché ho dovuto fare un percorso che non è durato solo un mesetto. Lei è qui da poco. Quando è arrivata aveva una storia in ballo, ora non ce l'ha più. Ha solo un rapporto epistolare. Si sta facendo delle domande. Non è facile arrivare a trovare le risposte. Perché attaccarla e insultarla in questo modo anziché cercare di aiutarla a capire in un modo un po' più gentile?


Quoto!  :up:

Andiamo.. ma quanta saccenza e presunzione c'è in certi giudizi. 
Come se noi tutti non fossimo una somma di contraddizioni, peccati, speranze e desideri. 
Come se fossimo candidi come la neve, persone rette e guidati tutti da una moralità ed etica che distingue giusto e sbagliato per ogni situazione in modo chiaro, oggettivo e universale.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata...la psichiatra ha solo capito i bisogni di rossi e gli ha fornito quello che rossi voleva sentirsi dire......pratica molto comune!!!!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

cavasdas ha detto:


> *Guarda Rossi che Oscuro e Andy ti stanno dando addosso non perche' ce l' hanno davvero con te ma solo per darti una scossa  .. per farti capire che anche il tuo ruolo di donna trascurata e infelice non e' credibile al 100 %, ... e' opinione anche mia che in effetti questa situazione tu te la sia fatta scivolare addosso in quanto inizialmente sottovalutata ... oppure non sottovalutata ma giudicata un conto giusto da pagare in cambio di benessere, status o che so io.. cioe' e' andato tutto bene fino a quando non hai trovato... altro da pensare.* Io non crocifiggerei Rossi....... piuttosto la psichiatra !!!!


:up:


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

lo so
forse fa solo male ammettere propria situazione
ma non era adagiarsi era mettere sul piatto pro e contro
sapevo di essere in crisi ma mio amrito mi diceva tieni duro prima o poi mi riavvicinerò a casa
faceva colloqui che poi finivano in nulla...si era messo in proprio senza molalre lavoro ma gran xdita tempo/soldi
qsta cosa lo ha getato nella depressione forse ma lui non sis fogava
e con 3 bimbi picocli credimi il tempo di pensare era ridotto all'osso c'erano serate che non capivo + manco come mi chimassi
ora sono + grandi sono un po' uscita dal tunnel pannolini biberon divisi per tre e mi sono resa conto della profonda lontananza che sie ra creata

benessere status ma no siete fuori binario credetemi non volevo quello
se no em la sarei fatta andare credetemi
qnte mi dicono beata te ti invidiamo situazione ideale

certo..come no



cavasdas ha detto:


> Guarda Rossi che Oscuro e Andy ti stanno dando addosso non perche' ce l' hanno davvero con te ma solo per darti una scossa  .. per farti capire che anche il tuo ruolo di donna trascurata e infelice non e' credibile al 100 %, ... e' opinione anche mia che in effetti questa situazione tu te la sia fatta scivolare addosso in quanto inizialmente sottovalutata ... oppure non sottovalutata ma giudicata un conto giusto da pagare in cambio di benessere, status o che so io.. cioe' e' andato tutto bene fino a quando non hai trovato... altro da pensare. Io non crocifiggerei Rossi....... piuttosto la psichiatra !!!!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

ma sempre fatto da qn studiavo
egoisticamente poi mi teenva piedi x terra e infatti midicevo am con quel che vedi fregatene di passione con marito ecc

sbagliavo



Ma chi te la da tutta questa energia 



SANTA SUBITO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mari'.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

PS: questione volontariato.
Una mia amica lo faceva spesso. A sentirla parlare una di quegli angeli che poi li vedi in TV a sermonare.

Una delle più grandi stronze che la Terra abbia mai conosciuto, accoltellatrice di spalle ed egoista sulla bontà del proprio portafoglio...

La sua attività era mirata alla pubblicità della propria immagine... Si fa pure di queste cose.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

La franzoni faceva volontariato.......!Pacciani andava in chiesa ed era credente.....facciamoci a capire......!!!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto!  :up:
> 
> Andiamo.. ma quanta saccenza e presunzione c'è in certi giudizi.
> Come se noi tutti non fossimo una somma di contraddizioni, peccati, speranze e desideri.
> Come se fossimo candidi come la neve, persone rette e guidati tutti da una moralità ed etica che distingue giusto e sbagliato per ogni situazione in modo chiaro, oggettivo e universale.


Io ho fatto tanti errori e non ho paura ad elencarli.
Anche nel dire che sono stato più volte un fesso.
Sono il primo a dirlo.
A volte lo voglio anche sentire, perchè se parlo a qualcuno dei miei problemi non è per sentirmi dire che sono in gamba e che ho preso le decisioni giuste (come in molti fanno), ma per un confronto, per capire se e dove ho sbagliato.
Però, se uno sta lì a lamentarsi e poi dice che sta bene così... allora che si lamenta a fare?


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

ma infatti non vuole dire nulla

cmq dai bon sto lavorando e pure male
ne verrò fuori in qualche modo in una maniera o nell'altra

non sarà semplice per nulla

anche perchè idea di separarsi mi terrorizza lo ammetto
mi dico che si può vivere senza alcune cose
che potrei rinunciare a scrivermi co la'ltro e sforzarmi di +
è lo sforzarmi che mi spaventa dovrebbe essere la cosa + naturale del mondo l'amore
eio so qnd l'ho amato prima sto ragazzo (mio marito)
qsto mi fa male

lo amavo e non è + così




oscuro ha detto:


> La franzoni faceva volontariato.......!Pacciani andava in chiesa ed era credente.....facciamoci a capire......!!!


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

*Fattelo dire*



Rossi ha detto:


> ma sempre fatto da qn studiavo
> egoisticamente poi mi teenva piedi x terra e infatti midicevo am con quel che vedi fregatene di passione con marito ecc
> 
> sbagliavo
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Rossi quoti da cacca ... 


Mari'


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> La franzoni faceva volontariato.......!Pacciani andava in chiesa ed era credente.....facciamoci a capire......!!!



Minchia ragazzi! stiamo attenti che ora arriva qui e ci fa fuori tutti!!!

Io c'ho la katana ma per voi saranno cazzi amari!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

cmq probabilmente è vero
sono così egoista che voglio tutto una famiglia e visto che non c'è passione/attenzioni l'amico

che xinciso è una persona splendida

ma non va bene lo so
lo so benissimo

avevo provato a chiuderla e non ci riesco
la mia vita va avanti ma ci penso tantissimo all'altro

non so ne uscirò prima o poi ne uscirò

quel che è cero non è sata una sbndata se dopo 5 mesi sono qui che lo penso 

x ora sono sempre riuscita a dirgli non vediamoci 
con gran fatica
e cercare d riprovare
ma coem posso sforzarmi di fare l'amore
chi ci è passato losa
è tremendo 
sforzarsi ...è come un altro tradimento

ch schifo tutto
ma posos mandare all'aria una famiglia perchè non riesco più andare a letto con un uomo dpo che per anni l'ho sperato?


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io ho fatto tanti errori e non ho paura ad elencarli.
> Anche nel dire che sono stato più volte un fesso.
> Sono il primo a dirlo.
> A volte lo voglio anche sentire, perchè se parlo a qualcuno dei miei problemi non è per sentirmi dire che sono in gamba e che ho preso le decisioni giuste (come in molti fanno), ma per un confronto, per capire se e dove ho sbagliato.
> Però, se uno sta lì a lamentarsi e poi dice che sta bene così... allora che si lamenta a fare?


Ma io sono d'accordo eh!
Penso anch'io che a seconda delle situazioni e dei momenti, può fare di più uno scossone rispetto ad una carezza. 
Ma c'è modo e modo di dare la propria opinione. 

Se mi parli ponendoti come l'infallibilità fatta persona (non sto dicendo che è il tuo caso, ma giusto per farti capire), io mi indispongo e sono meno predisposta ad ascoltarti, anche se hai ragione! 
Se tu mi parli perchè ritieni che il tuo 'consiglio' mi possa aiutare, allora devi farlo in un linguaggio che io posso comprendere... ci sono persone con cui devi usare i bastone, altre la carota. Se uno arriva e mi critica a spada tratta, in modo assolutamente distruttivo, mi vien da pensare che il suo intervento lapidario gli serva solo a sè stesso come sfogo.

Inoltre a volte si deve distinguere... c'è chi arriva e chiede un consiglio, c'è chi invece vuole solo sfogarsi, che qualcuno l'ascolti, senza giudizi.
A me è capitato sai, torno a casa e voglio sfogarmi e raccontargli un problema (al lavoro o altro), voglio solo comprensione, un abbraccio o che so io, e no, lui arriva-razionalizza-argomenta, magari minimizza, mi trova soluzioni o mi dà giudizi.... e mi irrito, e mi sento non capita... ma chi te l'ha chiesto eh?? Ah ah

Insomma, è così difficile capirsi anche vis à vis....


----------



## cavasdas (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi la mia opinione e' che devi capire che di certo l ' altro non e' la soluzione dei tuoi problemi, potrebbe anzi essere di intralcio per te distraendoti da tuo marito che forse vive un periodo della sua vita in cui e' incapace di amare anche la sua stessa famiglia, te compresa, quindi, e per questo motivo sarebbe lui piu' che te ad aver bisogno di sostegno e comprensione.. certamente non di una psicologa, forse di un vero amico, di un fratello, di un padre, di qualcuno che gli voglia davvero bene.. anche e soprattutto di te. E' del tutto probabile che il congelamento dei suoi sentimenti in nome del successo sociale abbia avuto ripercussioni sulla sua stessa vita sessuale... naturalmente non lo sto giustificando sto solo cercando di comprendere la tua storia e di spiegarti la mia opinione sperando sia utile per te.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

il congelamento dei suoi sentimenti in nome del successo sociale abbia avuto ripercussioni sulla sua stessa vita sessuale... naturalmente non lo sto giustificando sto solo cercando di comprendere la tua 

grazie e si sicuramente è così
solo ceh mi sonoa llonatnata tantissimo am tantissimo e non so + come fare






cavasdas ha detto:


> Rossi la mia opinione e' che devi capire che di certo l ' altro non e' la soluzione dei tuoi problemi, potrebbe anzi essere di intralcio per te distraendoti da tuo marito che forse vive un periodo della sua vita in cui e' incapace di amare anche la sua stessa famiglia, te compresa, quindi, e per questo motivo sarebbe lui piu' che te ad aver bisogno di sostegno e comprensione.. certamente non di una psicologa, forse di un vero amico, di un fratello, di un padre, di qualcuno che gli voglia davvero bene.. anche e soprattutto di te. E' del tutto probabile che il congelamento dei suoi sentimenti in nome del successo sociale abbia avuto ripercussioni sulla sua stessa vita sessuale... naturalmente non lo sto giustificando sto solo cercando di comprendere la tua storia e di spiegarti la mia opinione sperando sia utile per te.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Ecco....adesso sei vera.....e non ti nascondi....!Adesso sei onesta e poni delle domande alle quali non è facile rispondere....!Rossi...non si può andar a letto con qualcuno che non si vuole più...alla lunga la tua storia finirà.....perchè sotto alcuni aspetti è già finita.....!!!Potete star insieme una vita....e sentirvi da soli.....ma la scelta è tua....puo scegliere la cosa giusta che ti conviene meno...o la cosa ingiusta che ti conviene di più.....!!!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

io non gli perdono in nome della realizzazione sociale di essersi dimenticato di noi come coppia

ma come si può?

adesso è + sereno, ha ottenuto quello che voleva
poi so che lo ha fatto per noi anche nella sua testa avere + soldi dae un certo tenore ai bimbi è molto se non tutto
ma non è così cazzo non è così

guarda cosa è successo
ma come posso 
i bimbi si sveglaino e corrono d anoi nel elttone 
si gioca si guardano i cartoni tutti  abbracciati si gioca
domenica abbimao cucinato tutti insieme

come posso toglere loro tutto questo me lo dite voi?
preferisco dirmi ok rinuncio al sesso coem ho fatto x anni

poi è capitato lui il suo sguardo anche si la sua sofferenza
e patatrac
si mi sento da sola e vedo da solo lui e lo abbraccio eprchè gli voglio bene ma non è + amore 
forse non so sono confusa

scusate vah




oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco....adesso sei vera.....e non ti nascondi....!Adesso sei onesta e poni delle domande alle quali non è facile rispondere....!Rossi...non si può andar a letto con qualcuno che non si vuole più...alla lunga la tua storia finirà.....perchè sotto alcuni aspetti è già finita.....!!!Potete star insieme una vita....e sentirvi da soli.....ma la scelta è tua....puo scegliere la cosa giusta che ti conviene meno...o la cosa ingiusta che ti conviene di più.....!!!


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2011)

scusa ma non hai preso in considerazione la separazione?
il padre rimane padre, ma tu hai la possibilità di rifarti una vita (anche lui)
i bambini crescono, compito dei genitori è rendere autonomi i figli, mica vivere in funzione dei figli
una volta che sono grandi, che farai? rischi di trovarti a dover ricominciare da zero, e anche tuo marito
non mi sembra una bella prospettiva
i figli crescono in fretta


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

spero sempre che ri risolva
che lui torni a casa che cambi lavoro
che ci si ritrovi
lo so
chi visse sperando...

e poi i bimbi i bimbi
ns amici si sono separati e non dico dico la mia bimba
voi non lo farete mai vero mamma??

come si fa?
io li amo + della mia vita


----------



## cavasdas (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> .................ma coem posso sforzarmi di fare l'amorechi ci è passato losaè tremendo sforzarsi ...è come un altro tradimento......................................ch schifo tuttoma posos mandare all'aria una famiglia perchè non riesco più andare a letto con un uomo dpo che per anni l'ho sperato?................


.... non capisco.... ma e' tuo marito che non vuole fare piu' sesso con te o sei tu che non ti va piu' di farlo con lui ??? se e' tutti e due e se non e' una cosa passeggera allora non avete piu' senso come coppia.. e se sei tu da quando non ti va piu' .. da prima o solo dopo che hai conosciuto l' altro ???


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2011)

_io li amo + della mia vita _

giusto se devi difenderli da un cataclisma o chessò io
sbagliato se vuoi sacrificare la tua vita perchè pensi che crescano meglio così 
la famiglia mulino bianco non esiste, i figli non fanno mai quello che vorrebbero i genitori
facile che quando saranno grandi ti pentirai, se rimani combinata così


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> spero sempre che ri risolva
> che lui torni a casa che cambi lavoro
> che ci si ritrovi
> lo so
> ...


I miei genitori si sono separati quando avevo quattro anni. 
Io chiaramente non potevo capire le ragioni che avevano condotto mia madre a questa scelta, solo a posteriori ho capito.
Inizialmente no. 
Mi svegliavo la notte piangendo e urlando, dando contro a mia madre, dandole la colpa a lei (anche perchè mio padre, quando passavo del tempo con lui, mi istigava contro, dicendomi che era lei a non volerlo più), chiedendole piangendo arrabbiata se le sue amiche non avevano il papà.
I bambini non possono capire. Ma poi lo fanno.
Io penso che se le cose andranno male, e avrò dei figli, valuterò bene certamente, ma piuttosto che vivere nell'infelicità e nell'illusione mi separerò di certo.
Tu sola ti puoi rendere conto della realtà che hai in casa...


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

cavasdas ha detto:


> .... non capisco.... ma e' tuo marito che non vuole fare piu' sesso con te o sei tu che non ti va piu' di farlo con lui ??? se e' tutti e due e se non e' una cosa passeggera allora non avete piu' senso come coppia.. e se sei tu da quando non ti va piu' .. da prima o solo dopo che hai conosciuto l' altro ???


Prima era lui anni fa
Ora dopo che ho rotto i coglioni x anni in maniera indefinita con litigate pianti urla ( e qui sbagliato mi sono resa indesiderabile temo) lui ha capito che gran cazzata è stata metterci da parte e mic erca
Ma mica così attivamente

Io sono lontana da prima arrivassa ltro

Pensavo x abbia x qsti anni

Però qnd è arrivato altro x disgrazia un’alchimia che erano anni che non provavo
Ma non è atto in se 
È contonro di tenerezza di baci di sentirsi avvolta completamente d qsto uomo
Erano anni….
E mi dico ma mio marito a lui non manca tutto questo?


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

X assurdo non mi sento infelice
A parte sesso non sono infelice
Passiamo die moneti molto belli
Manca solo sta componente  è tornato anche il dialogo la coccola l’abbaccio 
Ci addormentiamo vicino non capitava da anni
Manca quello..manca fare l’amore

Potessi prenderei una pastiglietta credetemi


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> X assurdo non mi sento infelice
> A parte sesso non sono infelice
> Passiamo die moneti molto belli
> Manca solo sta componente  è tornato anche il dialogo la coccola l’abbaccio
> ...


Scusa ma... il matrimonio non è essere buoni amici, fraterni confidenti. Perchè inevitabilmente poi succede... quello che è successo a te. Perchè abbiamo bisogno di sentirci desiderati ma soprattutto di desiderare per sentirci vivi, perchè una donna si vuole sentire donna con il suo uomo e l'uomo uomo con la sua donna, perchè poi l'assenza di desiderio diventa insofferenza se si desidera altro e l'insofferenza rancore. Perchè siete giovani per dire non ci amiamo più ma ci vogliamo ancora bene, perchè non puoi sperare in una pastiglietta, perchè tra un po' il solo sentire l'altro non ti basterà più. E lo sai anche tu che è così, no?


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

eppure qnte siamo messe così ma qaunte 


e cmq posto che sia vero e lo è
cosa faccio?
lo alscio
non può + tornare a casa sua ? come possof argli qeusto come?


nion ci reisco almeno sinoa che bimbi piccoli

e poi ce qsta cosa che la psico matta dice
che secondo lei ho tanto rancore che ha disrutto tutto
dovrei levarlo e vedere se sotto sotto c'è ancora qualcosa

magari se lui si riavvicinsse a casa

....





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa ma... il matrimonio non è essere buoni amici, fraterni confidenti. Perchè inevitabilmente poi succede... quello che è successo a te. Perchè abbiamo bisogno di sentirci desiderati ma soprattutto di desiderare per sentirci vivi, perchè una donna si vuole sentire donna con il suo uomo e l'uomo uomo con la sua donna, perchè poi l'assenza di desiderio diventa insofferenza se si desidera altro e l'insofferenza rancore. Perchè siete giovani per dire non ci amiamo più ma ci vogliamo ancora bene, perchè non puoi sperare in una pastiglietta, perchè tra un po' il solo sentire l'altro non ti basterà più. E lo sai anche tu che è così, no?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Leggo ogni tanto qualche post ma sono sempre abbastanza incasinata
> In + sto andando da una psicologa che diciamo mi sta supportando
> 
> ...


La vita è bella perchè è varia o avariata? 
Ognuno di noi può fare della propria vita quello che vuole, basta che a pagarne le spese non siano gli altri però, esiste una morale un'etichetta, esiste una ragione ed esistono altre mille cose che conosciamo.. una delle quali è la parola atta alla verità.
Tutti a voler tradire perchè è una cosa fuori dal normale, mai nessuno a dire la verità.. perchè non è normale o perchè fa comodo SOLTANTO A SE STESSI ?


----------



## passante (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato notti intere notti
> Io ho rinunciato auna mia realizzaione professionale ho dato anima per noi
> Ora sono vuota
> Non ho voglia di andarci a letto
> ...


in realtà avevi già risposto nel momento stesso in cui io postavo. comunque, rossi, io nella tua storia leggo solo tanta frustrazione e, alla fine, una resa: cioè ormai ti sei arresa al fatto che con lui (marito) ci possono essere tante cose, ma non l'intesa di coppia (non solo sessuale) che volevi. mi sembra (magari sbaglio) che ti sei arresa al fatto che la felicità devi trovartela da sola, e non con lui, o attraverso di lui. non posso sapere ovviamente se ti sei arresa a ragion veduta o se invece avresti ancora delle carte da giocarti (chi mai lo può sapere?) e nemmeno, in realtà , se questa è una resa definitiva o solo una tregua momentanea. ti vorrei solo ripetere di stare attenta a non farti più male che bene, ma poi non ho nulla da consigliare. in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> eppure qnte siamo messe così ma qaunte
> 
> 
> e cmq posto che sia vero e lo è
> ...


Cara, smettete di nascondervi dietro un filo d'erba: finchè ci sono ancora affetto e dialogo, prova ad affrontare il problema, a discuterne con il cuore in mano con lui. Due persone civili che si vogliono bene ma non si amano più lo trovano il modo per continuare a crescere assieme i loro figli, no? E comunque, mica è detto che debba finire tutto... ma provare a dire... caro, io ti voglio bene, ma lo vedi anche tu che non siamo più marito e moglie... tu come la vedi? cosa vorresti? Insomma, io alla storia delle pulsioni sessuali che spariscono per ambizioni di carriera non ci credo: secondo me qualche cosa da raccontare ce l'ha pure lui... almeno mettereste le cose in chiaro tra di voi, poi potreste ragionare di conseguenza...


----------



## tesla (8 Novembre 2011)

mi rivolgo soprattutto a oscuro che ha usato parole molto forti nei confronti di rossi. non possiamo sentire l'altra campana e farci un'idea della loro vita di coppia, ma fidati che essere abbandonati sessualmente per anni fa letteralmente impazzire.
e non mi riferisco al piacere fisico, perchè quello non sai nemmeno più cosa sia e gli ormoni vanno tutti a seppellirsi in cantina.
parlo di attenzioni, sentirsi desiderati e voluti.
non c'è solitudine peggiore credo, in nessun luogo sulla terra e in nessuna situazione sei così solo e disperato.
in un letto con un corpo ronfante appena tocca il cuscino, nemmeno due parole; quelle manine molle che ti si appoggiano addosso (se lo chiedi) perchè sai oscuro, non sia mai che se quella manina è un po' più intensa magari ti sale la voglia, e allora per l'amor di dio!
e quando provi tutto? massaggini, dolcezza, risate, scherzetti, arrivi al solletico come i dodicenni, non funziona niente, candele, musichette, idromassaggio. vieni sfuggito come un fastidio.. ecco mi spieghi come può essere tutta colpa di rossi.
come sempre la mia post fazione: traditori=cacca.
ma il marito di rossi cos'é?
oscuro su, la carriera... la carriera e lasci tua moglie come una colf per delle settimane?
ma vaffanculo dico io, suo marito è colpevole quanto lei


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2011)

:up:





tesla ha detto:


> mi rivolgo soprattutto a oscuro che ha usato parole molto forti nei confronti di rossi. non possiamo sentire l'altra campana e farci un'idea della loro vita di coppia, ma fidati che essere abbandonati sessualmente per anni fa letteralmente impazzire.
> e non mi riferisco al piacere fisico, perchè quello non sai nemmeno più cosa sia e gli ormoni vanno tutti a seppellirsi in cantina.
> parlo di attenzioni, sentirsi desiderati e voluti.
> non c'è solitudine peggiore credo, in nessun luogo sulla terra e in nessuna situazione sei così solo e disperato.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Tesla hai ragione!Ti dirò di piùer me il marito di rossi si è fatto parecchi cazzi suoi..insomma sti cazzi della carriera ho tre figli e una moglie.....!Credo che il loro rapporto era comunque alla frutta.....a rossi ho scritto che cornificare non risolve la questione...ne creandosi falsi alibi.....!Il marito è indifendibile.....c'època da discutere...ma il lavoro non c'entra nulla...è finito l'amore.....è brutto dirlo...ma è così.....!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> mi rivolgo soprattutto a oscuro che ha usato parole molto forti nei confronti di rossi. non possiamo sentire l'altra campana e farci un'idea della loro vita di coppia, ma fidati che essere abbandonati sessualmente per anni fa letteralmente impazzire.
> e non mi riferisco al piacere fisico, perchè quello non sai nemmeno più cosa sia e gli ormoni vanno tutti a seppellirsi in cantina.
> parlo di attenzioni, sentirsi desiderati e voluti.
> non c'è solitudine peggiore credo, in nessun luogo sulla terra e in nessuna situazione sei così solo e disperato.
> ...


Ne convengo...


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Ripeto:Son colpevoli entrambi....il primo è proprio il marito....ma di fondo c'è la fine dell'amore.....!Se amo una persona non sto 3 anni senza sfiorarla.......!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> mi rivolgo soprattutto a oscuro che ha usato parole molto forti nei confronti di rossi. non possiamo sentire l'altra campana e farci un'idea della loro vita di coppia, ma fidati che essere abbandonati sessualmente per anni fa letteralmente impazzire.
> e non mi riferisco al piacere fisico, perchè quello non sai nemmeno più cosa sia e gli ormoni vanno tutti a seppellirsi in cantina.
> parlo di attenzioni, sentirsi desiderati e voluti.
> non c'è solitudine peggiore credo, in nessun luogo sulla terra e in nessuna situazione sei così solo e disperato.
> ...


Quoto tutto e so di cosa parli!
Lui è colpevole quanto lei, ma credo che Oscuro trovi corretto che lei sia onesta con suo marito indipendentemente da quanto suo marito lo sia stato con lei....


----------



## L'altro idiota (8 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tesla hai ragione!Ti dirò di piùer me il marito di rossi si è fatto parecchi cazzi suoi..insomma sti cazzi della carriera ho tre figli e una moglie.....!Credo che il loro rapporto era comunque alla frutta.....a rossi ho scritto che cornificare non risolve la questione...ne creandosi falsi alibi.....!Il marito è indifendibile.....c'època da discutere...ma il lavoro non c'entra nulla...è finito l'amore.....è brutto dirlo...ma è così.....!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abDHkDiwmTc&feature=aso


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto:Son colpevoli entrambi....il primo è proprio il marito....ma di fondo c'è la fine dell'amore.....!Se amo una persona non sto 3 anni senza sfiorarla.......!!


Tento Oscuro...dai se Rossi si cancella perchè la meni troppo forte...dai insomma...mi fai dispiacere...
E poi se mi fai dispiacere...mi incattivisco...per favore...sii un po' meno diretto...non è mica facile la situazione di rossi eh?
Non mi piace che la gente si cancelli...Oscuro...sii buono dai...ti chiedo con rispetto!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Si farfalla.....parto dal presupposto che rossi non avrebbe dovuto mettersi sullo stesso piano del marito se non peggio....!Lo sbaglio del marito doveva esser un occasione di riflessione:Voglio una vita accanto ad un uomo che non mi dimostra amore??Andarsi a scopare un altro francamente è stata una cazzata....ed ha compromesso ancora di più una storia inquinata di suo....!Bisognerebbe esser onesti a prescindere e prima verso se stessi ed i nostro valori.....indipendentemente dal comportamento altrui...!Non rubo perchè è sbagliato rubare...non perchè non rubano neanche gli altri.....!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Conte dispiace anche a me......e non mi sembra di avergli mancato di rispetto!!!Però neanche a scrivere ciò che vuol sentirsi dire....dai.....siam persone adulte.....l'inferno è ben altro....queste son situazioni spiacevoli....nulla di più!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si farfalla.....parto dal presupposto che rossi non avrebbe dovuto mettersi sullo stesso piano del marito se non peggio....!Lo sbaglio del marito doveva esser un occasione di riflessione:Voglio una vita accanto ad un uomo che non mi dimostra amore??Andarsi a scopare un altro francamente è stata una cazzata....ed ha compromesso ancora di più una storia inquinata di suo....!Bisognerebbe esser onesti a prescindere e prima verso se stessi ed i nostro valori.....indipendentemente dal comportamento altrui...!Non rubo perchè è sbagliato rubare...non perchè non rubano neanche gli altri.....!!


Per esperienza personale ti dico che forse se non fosse passata da questa esperienza non avrebbe realizzato appieno che cosa le mancava. Non è giusto e anche lei lo sa ma a volte si ha bisogno di uno scossone per capirlo. 
Sull'onestà hai ragione e più passa il tempo più so che è così ma non è facile, a volte pensi è vero mi manca questa parte della mia vita, ma ho tutto il resto. E non parlo di vantaggi economici e bella vita. Hai un compagno che ti rispetta, che non ti opprime che ti aiuta che cresce insieme a te i figli (magari non nel suo caso) e pensi e credi che tutto questo sia molto di più di quello che hanno molte donne. E allora ti senti sbagliata, troppo esigente perchè vorresti tutto e non pensi di meritartelo...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte dispiace anche a me......e non mi sembra di avergli mancato di rispetto!!!Però neanche a scrivere ciò che vuol sentirsi dire....dai.....siam persone adulte.....l'inferno è ben altro....queste son situazioni spiacevoli....nulla di più!!!!


Mah sai quando ebbi certi problemi io dissi...
"Smolla questa situazione o io cerco altrove!"...
In altre parole Rossi poteva dirgli senti...se mi trascuri, io mi cerco un amichetto...
Ma se l'altro ti risponde io non cedo a dei ricatti...che fare?

Mica si può obbligare uno a trattarci bene a furia di dai eh?
O lo fa spontaneamente....
Come si fa a chiedere la carità affettiva?
Ti prego dammi un bacio sennò muoio?

Per sentirsi dire...crepa in pace coglione?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Farfalla volere tutto significa non godere di quello che si ha.......!Ho imparato ad apprezzare ogni piccola cosa delle mie giornate....a ringraziare, perchè non mi è dovuto nulla.... perchè quello che ho oggi, potrei non averlo domani....!!!!La Serenità e nelle cose semplici e nelle piccole cose,nei piccoli gesti....anche quelli che diamo per scontati e scontati non sono....!!!A 26 27 anni ero in alto mare vita sregolata,tormenti,storielle e storiaccie...ho avuto il mio inferno.....!A miei amici dcevo:QUANDO ESCI DALL'INFERNO ANCHE IL PURGATORIO TI SEMBRA IL PARADISO.....!!!!!HO 40 ANNI.....con qualche capello binaco....e l'anima un pò sporca......ma mi godo il mio angolo di paradiso...!!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Dai ma lasciatela in pace
> 
> Io la capisco benissimo, ero nella sua stessa situazione e ho agito nello stesso modo
> 
> ...


Non ti posso reputare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai quando ebbi certi problemi io dissi...
> "Smolla questa situazione o io cerco altrove!"...
> In altre parole Rossi poteva dirgli senti...se mi trascuri, io mi cerco un amichetto...
> Ma se l'altro ti risponde io non cedo a dei ricatti...che fare?
> ...


Non si può chiedere di essere amati, lo si può solo sperare. Lei probabilmente lo ha sperato, fino a che la speranza è morta. Io credo che non sia sostenibile come situazione


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla volere tutto significa non godere di quello che si ha.......!Ho imparato ad apprezzare ogni piccola cosa delle mie giornate....a ringraziare, perchè non mi è dovuto nulla.... perchè quello che ho oggi, potrei non averlo domani....!!!!La Serenità e nelle cose semplici e nelle piccole cose,nei piccoli gesti....anche quelli che diamo per scontati e scontati non sono....!!!A 26 27 anni ero in alto mare vita sregolata,tormenti,storielle e storiaccie...ho avuto il mio inferno.....!A miei amici dcevo:QUANDO ESCI DALL'INFERNO ANCHE IL PURGATORIO TI SEMBRA IL PARADISO.....!!!!!HO 40 ANNI.....con qualche capello binaco....e l'anima un pò sporca......ma mi godo il mio angolo di paradiso...!!


Bel post...ho approvato!
Mi fai riflettere


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Ogni errore e ne ho fatti tanti......una volta riconosciuti son stati un occasione di crescita.....se ci si autoassolve ogni volta.....si rimane quello che si è...!!!


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> La vita è bella perchè è varia o avariata?
> Ognuno di noi può fare della propria vita quello che vuole, basta che a pagarne le spese non siano gli altri però, esiste una morale un'etichetta, esiste una ragione ed esistono altre mille cose che conosciamo.. una delle quali è la parola atta alla verità.
> Tutti a voler tradire perchè è una cosa fuori dal normale, mai nessuno a dire la verità.. perchè non è normale o perchè fa comodo SOLTANTO A SE STESSI ?



Esistono cose giuste o sbagliate a seconda di come le vedi .....
La morale ..l'etichetta ....la ragione e altre cose che conosciamo ma conosciamo perche ????
perche fin da piccoli ci hanno insegnato che si deve fare cosi ....
devi amare i tuoi fratellini perche sono i tuoi fratellini ....rispettare e amare i tuoi genitori perche sono i tuoi genitori ...ecc ...
per vivere bene ed essere a posto con la coscenza perche è cosi che deve essere ma ad un certo punto arrivi a fare di questo un dovere perche ti hanno insegnato cosi ....nessuno ci ha mai detto che l'amore nn si impara lo stare bene nn si impara è una cosa che viene da dentro .... 
Ma cosa è la normalita di cui molti parlano???
Bhe io la vedo come un paletto limitativo del pensiero ...
Non fare questo perche nn è normale ...
nn dire cosi perche nn è normale ...
La normalita sta in te stesso nn in quello che vorrebbero gli altri che fosse normale ...
Anche la verita è qualcosa che fa bene solo a se stessi ....ma che puo distruggere un 'altra persona...


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

Non vado via perché anche se in certi frangenti pesante so benissimo che devo guardare in faccia la realtà e qsto confronto mi è utile

È come dite, forse l’amore era finito da parte di entrambi
La lontananza il suo egoismo la mia istericità
Eravamo diventati un’azienda
Una famigliai da gestire con enne casinaa rotazione come per tutti lo so..oddio un po’ pesanti tre nonni nel giro di nulla mancati zero aiuti per me se non una tata alla qaule però x educazione per  retaggio (provengo da una famiglia normale) non mi andava di affidare bimbi + di tanto

Avevo mille interessi prima (volontariato sport) ho mollato tutto comprese amiche e mi sono dedicata al lavoro e gestire 3 bimbi..stupendi ma tanto impegnativi

Ricordo certe cene io e i piccoli un delirio e lui (marito) che telefonava serafico nel mezzo del delirio
O ancora mi diceva ma qnd arrivo a casa arrivo con sorriso
E te credo vuoi tornare pure incazzato

Ok si faceva culo ma anche soddisfazioni
Io frustrazioni al lavoro che dopo 3 figli cosa vuoi anche se con testa pensante e bene se quasi nulla

Lui non mi supportava e credo sopportava ero davvero pesante lagnosa stanca

Ma visto che sono bella donna che più di una volta ho ricevuto..attenzioni?
Mai e dico mai..tutta intenta a far funzionare e attribuivo ansia panico pianto a me stessa
Una pappmolle mi reputavo
Ho tutto
Bel marito bei figli sani buon tenore..x mia amdre poi ero realizzata
Mi sono spesso chiesta se non fossi roppo pretenziosa

Sesso..e vabbè..dopo tot anni pace

Invece no!
Mio marito dice che la carriera i problemi di soldi della soctà le tensioni i lutti gli hanno fatto passare voglia che non si sentiva desiderato
Io uguale

E piano piano  allontanati
E io sognavo occhi aperti sino ache  mio sogno è diventato realtà con una xsona molto sensibile, bella dentro ma che non mi era mai e dico mai interessata
Adesso mio marito ha alzato antenne ma anche perché io gli ho detto chiaro e tondo che così non va
Mi dice abbiamo fatto 30 fai 31 cambierà qualcosa

Io è vero che ma gestisco il suo vivere via
Ma anche vero che la passione temo non possa tornare
Adesso si sforza ma ho passato anni con a fianco uno russante e stravolto da fusi orari
E come me, tristezza, ce ne sono tante..ma tante
Io non vorrei chiuderla x sempre..parlarne ancora
Lui dice che + se ne parla meno si fa

io è come se con qeusta xosnaa vessi riscoperto un mondo....e certo mi cheido ho sbagliato uomo, ho sbagalito io, dovevo romepre di meno?
so solo che ci sono dentro sta crisi e ci andava


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

*Rossi*

Mi sento di scriverti una cosa che ho imparato a miei spese:Mai dare per scontato nulla....mai dare per scontato un amore.....!L'amore e come una pianta....ogni giorno un goccio d'acqua...non puoi lasciarlo lì...e sperare che sopraviva!!!Rossi no saprei cos'altro dirti.....il resto è una strada che dovrai decidere tu di percorrere....chissà in quale direzione....!!Questo è stato il vostro grande errore!!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

si passante è comes e mi fossi arresa
sonos tanca
sarò una debole
sonos tanca
stanca di aspettare la sua carriera stanca di corree tutto santo giorno e la sera da sola sul divano interroga uno altro e alro ancora e chiamate papà e si penso che la felicità spetti da me stessa e allora avevo ripreso ad uscire a truccarmi ad andare in palestra e poi è arrivato lui..mano mi paiceva..mio amrito è un bell'uomo, molto ma freddo
lui opposto.a.nche meno vincente x certi versi ma umano sensibile
non so se sia resa temporanea lo sperot anto
ma nel frattempo buon dio ho vissuto
con tutto il disprezzo che mi tirerò dietro


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

hai STRA RAGIONE
una volta gli dissi non dire mai + scontato

era scontato fossi forte e reggessi disazne di ogni tipo

ma solo pco tempo fa in occasion di mio viaggio lavorativo gli dissi ma non ti interesse come farò con bimbi
e lui: era scontato ti fossi aggiustata...

capisci

lui ammette che mi ha data x scontata e ha pianto x qsto


ma io ora sono lontana e non x l'altro te lo giuro




oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sento di scriverti una cosa che ho imparato a miei spese:Mai dare per scontato nulla....mai dare per scontato un amore.....!L'amore e come una pianta....ogni giorno un goccio d'acqua...non puoi lasciarlo lì...e sperare che sopraviva!!!Rossi no saprei cos'altro dirti.....il resto è una strada che dovrai decidere tu di percorrere....chissà in quale direzione....!!Questo è stato il vostro grande errore!!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

cmq lui la lasciato li
e qsta cosa non gliela perdono non ci riesco
ha rovinato tutto


bravo!
mi fa pure male pensare così del papà dei tre grandi amori della mia vita non sapete quanto
poi anche io ho sbagliato
che casino


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi....il primo a sbagliare è stato tuo marito....e credo ci sia qualcosa che tu non sai......!!Uno che si comporta così o è uno stupido o un paraculo.....!Ha preferito il lavoro all'amore.....avrebbe dovuto scegliere il contrario...chissà perchè.....!!


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rossi....il primo a sbagliare è stato tuo marito....e credo ci sia qualcosa che tu non sai......!!Uno che si comporta così o è uno stupido o un paraculo.....!Ha preferito il lavoro all'amore.....avrebbe dovuto scegliere il contrario...chissà perchè.....!!


Dice che non aveva scelte
Che il periodo era quello che era
Che rischiava di saltare me la menava sempre
Io forse potevo essere…più amabile?
Meno battagliera?

Ma ero davvero stanca le “3 ienette” mi sfinivano..non staccavo mai
6 traslochi la ricerca di un nuovo lavoro

Ci siamo annulalti
A volte mi avesse detto trono vestiti kebab io e te in moto come una volta..bastava poco
Non so non so
Spsos mi dico è colpa mia non sono stata in grado di tenermelo

Non credo avesse un’altra
Quasi mi rinuorerebbe guarda
Non avete idea come si faceva assorbire dal lavoro
+ als figa di finire nellegrinfie di uno che vi raccomando
Un pazzo scatenato che lo chiamò a lavorare nelle vacanze natalizie
E io li non ci vidi più
Ma poi feci buon visto a cattivo gioco
Insomma non so s eha sbagl solo lui o io potevo dare di + essere + accogliente


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Esistono cose giuste o sbagliate a seconda di come le vedi .....
> La morale ..l'etichetta ....la ragione e altre cose che conosciamo ma conosciamo perche ????
> perche fin da piccoli ci hanno insegnato che si deve fare cosi ....
> devi amare i tuoi fratellini perche sono i tuoi fratellini ....rispettare e amare i tuoi genitori perche sono i tuoi genitori ...ecc ...
> ...


Eh no eh!! si chiama semplicemente maturità.
Quando cresci cominci a ragionare con la tua testa, cominci a farti delle domande, e poi decidi sul da farsi, o per come essere.
Ma ci starà sempre una cosa nel mezzo; la verità, quella verità che ognuno di noi ha dentro se stessi, data da quello che gli hanno insegnato e da quello che ha maturato come scelta, da adulti.
E quella verità che ognuno di noi ha dentro, peccato che talvolta non la si vuole ascoltare.... Capisci a me lunapiena.....


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La realtà è che si tradisce perchè è comodo stare in casetta propria, è comodissimo, tipica mentalità da bamboccioni. Ah, per chi me lo dicesse, sto pagando un affitto per una casa tutta mia.


Daniele in parte può essere anche così, ma credo ci sia soprattutto la paura della solitudine. Al di fuori della coppia il vuoto, la non riconoscibilità sociale.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

no non è mio caso
sono cirocndata da persone separate e abituata bene a stare sola
io ho bimbi in testa in primis i bimbi è + forte di me poi so che ce la farebbero ma x una scleta mia rovinerei loro famiglia che ne sanno che non si fa l'amore 
noi ci abbracciamo x assurod balliamo in casa con loro
è una cosa assurda lo so
e x queste cose che spero ancora recuperareee che dico no con tutta me stessa all'altro
ma lo pensoqsto si
mattina e sera

r





MK ha detto:


> Daniele in parte può essere anche così, ma credo ci sia soprattutto la paura della solitudine. Al di fuori della coppia il vuoto, la non riconoscibilità sociale.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele in parte può essere anche così, ma credo ci sia soprattutto la paura della solitudine. Al di fuori della coppia il vuoto, la non riconoscibilità sociale.


La neurologa dove andai soltanto per una volta mi disse: Altri al suo posto avrebbero colto la palla al balzo ed avrebbero lasciato la moglie....


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> no non è mio caso
> sono cirocndata da persone separate e abituata bene a stare sola
> io ho bimbi in testa in primis i bimbi è + forte di me poi so che ce la farebbero ma x una scleta mia rovinerei loro famiglia che ne sanno che non si fa l'amore
> noi ci abbracciamo x assurod balliamo in casa con loro
> ...


Rossi ma dovresti capire TU per prima che cosa vuoi per la tua vita. Stai con un uomo che non prova passione nei tuoi confronti, che non c'è mai con te, non siete più una coppia. Dici che è un ottimo padre. In cosa? C'è economicamente e ANCHE affettivamente coi vostri figli? Lo so che è dura ma se dovessi improvvisamente scoprire che è lui ad avere un'amante cosa faresti? Ti annulleresti ancora per un uomo che senti di non amare più?


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> La neurologa dove andai soltanto per una volta mi disse: Altri al suo posto avrebbero colto la palla al balzo ed avrebbero lasciato la moglie....


Io Rossi un po' però la capisco, è la paura. E' la responsabilità di dover affrontare tutto da sola. Non capisco però il discorso figli, io la forza di separarmi l'ho trovata proprio pensando a mia figlia.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

davvero non so se non lo amo piu sono confusa

massi economicamente c'è ma soptutto affettivamente
qnd torna è ottimo padre, gioca parla loro tre lo adorano letteralmente 
insegna principi sani 
c'è in tutto manca solo in quello tant'è che pensavamo adnare da un sessuologo capire quando vivendo in città diverse

tornasse qullo sarei felice ma tanto

ho paura di scopire di non amarlo piu forse..

scoprissi che ha un'altra direi bene ora capiamo cosa non è andato 
ma così mi sento in difetto


non so non so




MK ha detto:


> Rossi ma dovresti capire TU per prima che cosa vuoi per la tua vita. Stai con un uomo che non prova passione nei tuoi confronti, che non c'è mai con te, non siete più una coppia. Dici che è un ottimo padre. In cosa? C'è economicamente e ANCHE affettivamente coi vostri figli? Lo so che è dura ma se dovessi improvvisamente scoprire che è lui ad avere un'amante cosa faresti? Ti annulleresti ancora per un uomo che senti di non amare più?


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Eh no eh!! si chiama semplicemente maturità.
> Quando cresci cominci a ragionare con la tua testa, cominci a farti delle domande, e poi decidi sul da farsi, o per come essere.
> Ma ci starà sempre una cosa nel mezzo; la verità, quella verità che ognuno di noi ha dentro se stessi, data da quello che gli hanno insegnato e da quello che ha maturato come scelta, da adulti.
> E quella verità che ognuno di noi ha dentro, peccato che talvolta non la si vuole ascoltare.... Capisci a me lunapiena.....


guarda che capisco perfettamente e concordo in quasi tutto.....
ma nn per quanto riguarda che si chiama maturita ....
io la chiamo evolversi cambiare ...
Sara forse perche ho dovuto maturare molto presto e molte domande ho dovuto  anche farmele molto presto per nn cadere troppo in basso e nn avere piu la forza di rialzarmi....


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> tant'è che pensavamo adnare da un sessuologo capire quando vivendo in città diverse



Quante volte torna a casa in un mese?


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

ma non so la tua storia mk
x assurdo noi stiamo bene come famiglia mancherebbero ancheame certi momenti ve lo giuro ci sto benissimo

è la ns complicità come coppia che manca
poi abato
..siamoa dnati a correre insieme da soli
x una ttimo ho epnsato ma no ma no è ancora lui
avevo gli occhi rossi  di painto mi sono detta ma non è finita 

forse si dovrei evitare del tutto altro x capir..anche solo queste mail che cmq lasciano segno



MK ha detto:


> Io Rossi un po' però la capisco, è la paura. E' la responsabilità di dover affrontare tutto da sola. Non capisco però il discorso figli, io la forza di separarmi l'ho trovata proprio pensando a mia figlia.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> no non è mio caso
> sono cirocndata da persone separate e abituata bene a stare sola
> io ho bimbi in testa in primis i bimbi è + forte di me poi so che ce la farebbero ma x una scleta mia rovinerei loro famiglia che ne sanno che non si fa l'amore
> noi ci abbracciamo x assurod balliamo in casa con loro
> ...


Ma cosa senti per lui????
Mettiamo per assurdo che lui fosse piu presente , tornasse a fare le cose che facevate un tempo prima dei bimbi , un giorno si sveglia e capisce che ha sbagliato tutto con te ...
pensi potresti ricominciare???


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> è la ns complicità come coppia che manca


Hai provato a chiederti da quando è iniziata a mancare questa complicità? Forse ti aiuterebbe a capirne le motivazioni. La storia con l'altro è uno sfogo (platonico se ho capito bene) ma sei un essere umano eh, tutti abbiamo il diritto di sentirci amati.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

quando ci siamo separati come città
io qui con 3 bimbi
lui giro x il mondo hotel alberghi viaggi impegni
io sola con 3 bimbi
tornava il ven notte sfatto
ripartiva il lun mattina riposato (compatibil con 3 marmocchi x casa e una molgie che voleva fare di tutto e di + amici serate - con bimbi. cene e sesso)

platonico adesso
x 2 volte non è stato x nulla platonico emolto bello
purtroppo
coinvolg mentale prima
fisico dopo


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> quando ci siamo separati come città
> io qui con 3 bimbi
> lui giro x il mondo hotel alberghi viaggi impegni
> io sola con 3 bimbi
> ...


Il lavoro mondo hotel alberghi viaggi impegni è stata una decisione presa di comune accordo? E soprattutto, ha un termine o continuerà fino alla pensione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> davvero non so se non lo amo piu sono confusa
> 
> massi economicamente c'è ma soptutto affettivamente
> qnd torna è ottimo padre, gioca parla loro tre lo adorano letteralmente
> ...


I figli solitamente adorano il genitore meno presente, quando sono piccoli, per poi avere un rapporto maggiormente conflittuale da adolescenti... è una cosa comunque positiva che tuo marito abbia con loro un buon rapporto. Capisco che ora tu ti senta in difetto e mi sento di dirti ancora che devi fare chiarezza con tuo marito, chiedergli cosa da parte sua non vada e dirgli cosa non va per te: non so come possa finire, ma ho l'impressione che lui faccia finta di non vedere perchè gli fa comodo, arriva e fa il padre e marito modello part-time ma poi solo di facciata,ci mancherebbe pure che fosse triste e rabbuiato quei rari momenti in cui è fisicamente presente, si dimentica anche di avere una donna nel letto e se lo ricorda solo quando sente aria di crisi...secondo me indipendentemente dai tuoi errori qualche spiegazione te la deve.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

Non ha termine 
Be è stato il naturale evolversi di un uomo molto in gamba professionalmente
È bravo è cresciuto hanno stima di lui anche umanamente è uno che c’è in azienda
Certo ottenuta la dirigenza ho capito che l’impegno sarebbe stato notevole am era così felice
Io ero x rimanere uniti nelle trasferte ma cambiar spesso città era un massacro con 3 bimbi
Ora le scuole
E il mio lavoro a cui tengo

Ma ci siamo divisi troppo
Non so non lo consiglierei a coppie giovani magari + avanti

Entri in un vortice di rinfacci scontri frustrazioni rabbia
Devi essere molto solido
O essere una donna che si bea di fare la moglie del manager e sta a casa a spender soldi o anche no

Ma io non sono così voglio lavorare voglio realizzarmi e da sola con 3 dio solo sa qnt ho corso
E qnt solitudine ho patito
Mi facevo + forte meno bisognosa di lui
Invece…



MK ha detto:


> Il lavoro mondo hotel alberghi viaggi impegni è stata una decisione presa di comune accordo? E soprattutto, ha un termine o continuerà fino alla pensione?


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

:9 stesse parole della psicologa hai usate
medesime

lui fa così da sempre
finge vada tutto a posto




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I figli solitamente adorano il genitore meno presente, quando sono piccoli, per poi avere un rapporto maggiormente conflittuale da adolescenti... è una cosa comunque positiva che tuo marito abbia con loro un buon rapporto. Capisco che ora tu ti senta in difetto e mi sento di dirti ancora che devi fare chiarezza con tuo marito, chiedergli cosa da parte sua non vada e dirgli cosa non va per te: non so come possa finire, ma ho l'impressione che lui faccia finta di non vedere perchè gli fa comodo, arriva e fa il padre e marito modello part-time ma poi solo di facciata,ci mancherebbe pure che fosse triste e rabbuiato quei rari momenti in cui è fisicamente presente, si dimentica anche di avere una donna nel letto e se lo ricorda solo quando sente aria di crisi...secondo me indipendentemente dai tuoi errori qualche spiegazione te la deve.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> quando ci siamo separati come città
> io qui con 3 bimbi
> lui giro x il mondo hotel alberghi viaggi impegni
> io sola con 3 bimbi
> ...


Rossi io ho fatto quella vita per un paio d'anni...mi ricordo benissimo le tensioni...
Ma ero come un proiettile dentro una canna...potevo solo andare avanti...
Una volta raggiungo l'obiettivo ho smesso...
Ma era una vita massacrante...pensa che mia moglie mi racconta che di notte...suonavo nel sonno sulla testiera del letto...
Ma credimi avrei sacrificato tutto pur di arrivare lì...
Dovevo mostrare a me stesso che ero un pezzo da novanta e non una mezza calzetta...
Non so se mi spiego...ma in certe cose gioca anche la nostra ambizione maschile...

Chissà quanto sognava la dirigenza...


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi però non mi hai risposto, avete deciso insieme? O era naturale che lui, in quanto uomo, privilegiasse il lavoro invece della sua famiglia? Forse per te, non era così naturale e adesso il sacrificio comincia a farsi sentire.


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so se mi spiego...ma in certe cose gioca anche la nostra ambizione maschile...
> 
> Chissà quanto sognava la dirigenza...


E l'ambizione femminile non esiste?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E l'ambizione femminile non esiste?


Si certo...come no?


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si certo...come no?


Ribaltiamo la situazione, Rossi viene promossa dirigente e deve viaggiare per il mondo tutta la settimana, rientrando solo il we. Dei figli chi si occupa?


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Rossi però non mi hai risposto, avete deciso insieme? O era naturale che lui, in quanto uomo, privilegiasse il lavoro invece della sua famiglia? Forse per te, non era così naturale e adesso il sacrificio comincia a farsi sentire.


non era naturale no am in quegli annie ro in giostra 3 bimbi vicini parto allatta parto allatta mio apde che si ammala onestamente ero in balia eventi
non ero x la lontananza tant'è che prima città lo seguii
dopo no
da li tracollo di coppia rinfacci tesnioni


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ribaltiamo la situazione, Rossi viene promossa dirigente e deve viaggiare per il mondo tutta la settimana, rientrando solo il we. Dei figli chi si occupa?


Tu...


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> non era naturale no am in quegli annie ro in giostra 3 bimbi vicini parto allatta parto allatta mio apde che si ammala onestamente ero in balia eventi
> non ero x la lontananza tant'è che prima città lo seguii
> dopo no
> da li tracollo di coppia rinfacci tesnioni


Ok, adesso è più chiaro. Non è possibile trovare un compromesso? Hai un aiuto coi bimbi?


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu...


Ah non mio marito?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rossi io ho fatto quella vita per un paio d'anni...mi ricordo benissimo le tensioni...
> Ma ero come un proiettile dentro una canna...potevo solo andare avanti...
> Una volta raggiungo l'obiettivo ho smesso...
> Ma era una vita massacrante...pensa che mia moglie mi racconta che di notte...suonavo nel sonno sulla testiera del letto...
> ...


Ok Conte, abbiamo 'tirato' in molti con i bimbi piccoli, no? Ora tu dimmi... in quel periodo, prima di metterti a suonare... vedevi che non eri solo a letto? o per un paio d'anni hai fatto vita monastica perchè eri stanco?


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

si una singnora /tata/ mia amica oramai:9
ma sai no senso di colpa che lavori qnd esco sono tutta x loro
sono tre 
tre calssi tre sport piccole grandi magagne loro
una sigra è il minimo se no dovrei dividermi a pezzetti...



MK ha detto:


> Ok, adesso è più chiaro. Non è possibile trovare un compromesso? Hai un aiuto coi bimbi?


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

attenuante che gli concedo l'aver perso molti soldi in un progetto x riavvicinarsi
socio che però si è fottuto soldi e non pochi insomma x fotuna lavoravamo in due ma i risparmi ciao

sta cosa ulteriori tensioni




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok Conte, abbiamo 'tirato' in molti con i bimbi piccoli, no? Ora tu dimmi... in quel periodo, prima di metterti a suonare... vedevi che non eri solo a letto? o per un paio d'anni hai fatto vita monastica perchè eri stanco?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> attenuante che gli concedo l'aver perso molti soldi in un progetto x riavvicinarsi
> socio che però si è fottuto soldi e non pochi insomma x fotuna lavoravamo in due ma i risparmi ciao
> 
> sta cosa ulteriori tensioni


Si tesoro, capisco che gli vuoi bene e che avete avuto periodi duri, capitano a tutti, io per un periodo tornavo a casa 'presto' per stare con i bambini poi, messi a letto loro, lavoravo fino alle 2/3 del mattino e poi alle 8:30 ero alla scrivania... capisco quando mi parli di stanchezza e tensione, capisco benissimo, ma quando mio marito mi ha detto... beh? non mi vedi più? allora ho messo su un piatto il lavoro, sull'altra il resto e ho mandato a cagare il direttore generale. Non mi hanno neppure licenziato, anzi ho preso l'unico bonus della mia vita lavorativa. Ma quanta gente è stata anni all'estero per la sopravvivenza della famiglia... ma quando tornavano poi... tornavano, volevano far sentire alla moglie quanto lei era mancata, in tutti i sensi...


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

Capite perché est altro è linfa x me
Uan cosa solo mia
Sbagliatissima lo so

Lui ha casini peggio di me
E ci diamo ..un raggio di sole un’evasione? Sbagliato lo so
Ma morissi domani sono felice di averlo fatto
ora mi tirerò le ire di tutti nata vota


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Capite perché est altro è linfa x me
> *Uan cosa solo mia*Sbagliatissima lo so
> 
> Lui ha casini peggio di me
> ...


Siamo veramente molto simili......mi sembra di rileggermi


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Capite perché est altro è linfa x me
> Uan cosa solo mia
> Sbagliatissima lo so
> 
> ...


Sì è sbagliato, ma sbagliato prima di tutto per te, che devi cercare il tuo raggio di sole all'ombra del tuo matrimonio e del suo.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì è sbagliato, ma sbagliato prima di tutto per te, che devi cercare il tuo raggio di sole all'ombra del tuo matrimonio e del suo.


lo so lo so
poteva non scattare nulla anzi 
ma è oem una droga
si prova  non sentirsi ci si ricasca
alemno non ci si vede ma so verròà il giorno che lo chiederà
mi fa stare bene, mi diverte, c'è 
no pensavo ma appena lo sento il cuore mi parte a mille
idem per lui


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ah non mio marito?


Tuo marito?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok Conte, abbiamo 'tirato' in molti con i bimbi piccoli, no? Ora tu dimmi... in quel periodo, prima di metterti a suonare... vedevi che non eri solo a letto? o per un paio d'anni hai fatto vita monastica perchè eri stanco?


Per un paio d'anni...ehm...
Non c'era nulla e nessuno...
Mah...mi ricordo un paio di storiette...occasionali...ma roba da donne conosciute in aeroporto...o nei dopo concerti...
Cioè a letto non c'ero mai...

Ero ramingo augellin...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Capite perché est altro è linfa x me
> Uan cosa solo mia
> Sbagliatissima lo so
> 
> ...


Non le mie...
Tu sai come la penso...


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Sento molto parlare di esperienze.
Persone che dopo aver tradito, affermano: io per esperienza... quindi capisco ed è normale.
Persone tradite che hanno scelto persone sbagliate:  io per esperienza... quindi capisco ed è normale.

Io in genere non tendo a postare frasi celebri o citazioni, ma proprio oggi, guardando una puntata dei Simpson, hanno richiamato una citazione, che conoscevo e che mi ha sempre trovato d'accordo.

Oscar Wilde:  Esperienza non è che il nome che l'uomo dà ai suoi *errori*.


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Uno dei fondamenti su cui si basa una società civile è la presenza delle leggi.

Bisognerebbe rispettarle per il buon vivere comune.

C'è un problema però: le leggi sono tante, e nessuno le conosce tutte.

Quando sbagliamo e commettiamo un illecito e ci beccano dobbiamo pagare.

Una volta ad una mia risposta ad un Carabiniere sulla mia ignoranza su una certa legge, lui mi disse che se io non conoscevo la legge erano problemi miei: *la legge non ammette ignoranza*. Dovremmo avere il dovere di conoscere le nostre leggi (non voglio entrare qui nella polemica che nemmeno i magistrati le conoscono tutte alla fine e che fanno spesso la morale al popolo che per vivere deve pensare a ben altro che non leggere i soliti Decreti che ogni giorno qualcuno al Parlamento ci propina per dimostrare che lavora).

In amore e nelle relazioni con una persona cara con cui *abbiamo deciso* di stabilire una relazione vi è qualcosa di più profondo di una legge: si aggiunge anche la *moralità*.

Se sbaglio e non lo sapevo devo pagare ugualmente. 
In amore soffro, sto zitto, cerco di cambiare strade.

Nel tradimento sembra che in molti non vedano questo semplice parallelismo.
La loro risposta è: ho sbagliato, non lo sapevo prima, ma è giusto che non paghi dazio. Perchè il fatto di non saperlo mi porta dalla parte della ragione.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Andy.....credo che non ci siano dubbi:Rossi non ama più il marito punto!Glia batte il cuore per l'altro.Poi tutto quello che decidera è un altro conto....potrà decidere di stare ancora con il marito come credo che farà...perchè è la via meno traumatica per i suoi retaggi mentali...ma l'amore è ben altro....!Mi parli di leggi????Ma qui ognuno fa il cazzo che vuole.....e quando rappresenti che non è giusto si fanno pure rode il sedere....!Ma noi italiani siamo un popolo di furbi e arroganti,cafoni e prepotenti...un popolo di merda....tutto è possibile....il rispetto lo sio pretende ma non lo si dà....solo pretese nessun dovere...mi vergogno di esser italiano!!!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Andy.....credo che non ci siano dubbi:Rossi non ama più il marito punto!Glia batte il cuore per l'altro.Poi tutto quello che decidera è un altro conto....potrà decidere di stare ancora con il marito come credo che farà...perchè è la via meno traumatica per i suoi retaggi mentali...ma l'amore è ben altro....!Mi parli di leggi????Ma qui ognuno fa il cazzo che vuole.....e quando rappresenti che non è giusto si fanno pure rode il sedere....!Ma noi italiani siamo un popolo di furbi e arroganti,cafoni e prepotenti...un popolo di merda....tutto è possibile....il rispetto lo sio pretende ma non lo si dà....solo pretese nessun dovere...mi vergogno di esser italiano!!!


Lo so lo so. E' come quello che ti passa allo stop perchè *lui è il padrone della strada*, e che poi vuole anche ragione.

Non c'è mai da discuterne, è sterile.  Ognuno fa quello che vuole. Al paese mio si chiama Anarchia. 
Sulla carta l'Italia è un paese democratico. Sulle "strade" è un paese anarchico. 
E' come nel mondo animale: vince chi è più forte. Però, poi, per favore, i rimorsi teneteveli dentro, che la spiegazione si deve a qualcun altro...


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Andy.....credo che non ci siano dubbi:Rossi non ama più il marito punto!Glia batte il cuore per l'altro.Poi tutto quello che decidera è un altro conto....potrà decidere di stare ancora con il marito come credo che farà...perchè è la via meno traumatica per i suoi retaggi mentali...ma l'amore è ben altro....!Mi parli di leggi????Ma qui ognuno fa il cazzo che vuole.....e quando rappresenti che non è giusto si fanno pure rode il sedere....!Ma noi italiani siamo un popolo di furbi e arroganti,cafoni e prepotenti...un popolo di merda....tutto è possibile....il rispetto lo sio pretende ma non lo si dà....solo pretese nessun dovere...mi vergogno di esser italiano!!!


Lo so lo so. E' come quello che ti passa allo stop perchè *lui è il padrone della strada*, e che poi vuole anche ragione.

Non c'è mai da discuterne, è sterile.  Ognuno fa quello che vuole. Al paese mio si chiama Anarchia. 
Sulla carta l'Italia è un paese democratico. Sulle "strade" è un paese anarchico. 
E' come nel mondo animale: vince chi è più forte. Però, poi, per favore, i rimorsi teneteveli dentro, che la spiegazione si deve a qualcun altro...


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2011)

Non solo sulla strada...il vicino di casa,il collega di lavoro,i parenti più prossimi...tutti furbi e tutti coioni.....!!!


----------



## Andy (8 Novembre 2011)

Infatti era virgolettato: sulla strada=nella vita reale


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

*(io) Non vedo altra soluzione*

Rossi che casino!!!

Secondo me: Separati da tuo marito ... Concedati dall'attuale amante (ha gia i suoi problemi con sua moglie  ), trovati una brava persona che sia "libero"  "tutto tuo" e possa iniziare una storia concreta con te.


Tuo marito continuera' il suo sogno nel lavoro e nelle sue ambizioni, sara' sempre il papa' dei vostri figli, altrettanto tu ... dagli uomini/donne si divorzia, dai figli MAI, il rapporto con i figli e' un rapporto a Vita.


E via con una nuova realta' ... la pezza a colori a volte non serve a niente ... anzi il rappezzo molte volte fa notare ancora di piu' lo squarcio 


Mari'.


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

*Manca TUTTO!*



tesla ha detto:


> mi rivolgo soprattutto a oscuro che ha usato parole molto forti nei confronti di rossi. non possiamo sentire l'altra campana e farci un'idea della loro vita di coppia, ma fidati che essere abbandonati sessualmente per anni fa letteralmente impazzire.
> e non mi riferisco al piacere fisico, perchè quello non sai nemmeno più cosa sia e gli ormoni vanno tutti a seppellirsi in cantina.
> parlo di attenzioni, sentirsi desiderati e voluti.
> non c'è solitudine peggiore credo, in nessun luogo sulla terra e in nessuna situazione sei così solo e disperato.
> ...



Ma dove sono finite quelle belle guerre con i cuscini?  ... e quelle rese per sfinimento e, dopo ... ... ... ?!  



Mari'.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

Io due anni fa ero nella stessa identica situazione di Rossi.
Non mi sono separata.
E allo stato attuale delle cose sono contenta di non essermi separata. Non trombiamo (una piccola parentesi 2 mesi fa dopo 1 anno e 2 mesi... e poi basta...) però sono convinta di amare mio marito e sono convinta che lui ama me. Ho sbagliato, lui aveva sbagliato prima di me, ci siamo mancati di rispetto... però la nostra famiglia è ancora intatta. A chi mi dice che è una falsa serenità perché non si tromba e se fosse amore si tromberebbe non so cosa rispondere. Io so solo che sono contenta di avere un nucleo famigliare che include me, i miei figli e anche mio marito.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

La bannata. ha detto:


> Rossi che casino!!!
> 
> Secondo me: Separati da tuo marito ... Concedati dall'attuale amante (ha gia i suoi problemi con sua moglie  ),* trovati una brava persona che sia "libero"  "tutto tuo" e possa iniziare una storia concreta con te.*
> 
> ...


Non credo che sia così semplice trovare una brava persona ecc. ecc. con cui cominciare una nuova vita. Dove si cerca? Come si fa a trovarla? L'amore capita, non è che si può decidere: mi trovo un nuovo uomo con cui andrà tutto bene... IMHO


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

*APPUNTO*



quintina ha detto:


> Io due anni fa ero nella stessa identica situazione di Rossi.
> Non mi sono separata.
> E allo stato attuale delle cose sono contenta di non essermi separata. Non trombiamo (una piccola parentesi 2 mesi fa dopo 1 anno e 2 mesi... e poi basta...) però sono convinta di amare mio marito e sono convinta che lui ama me. Ho sbagliato, lui aveva sbagliato prima di me, ci siamo mancati di rispetto... però la nostra famiglia è ancora intatta. A chi mi dice che è una falsa serenità perché non si tromba e se fosse amore si tromberebbe non so cosa rispondere. Io so solo che sono contenta di avere un nucleo famigliare che include me, i miei figli e anche mio marito.



Voi/tu il nucleo famigliare ce l'hai, Rossi no ... Rossi e' da sola.


Mari'.


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

*In questo caso ...*



quintina ha detto:


> Non credo che sia così semplice trovare una brava persona ecc. ecc. con cui cominciare una nuova vita. Dove si cerca? Come si fa a trovarla? L'amore capita, non è che si può decidere: mi trovo un nuovo uomo con cui andrà tutto bene... IMHO



Meglio sola che male accompagnata ... almeno e' libera da iniziare quel che vuole, dove vuole e con chi vuole.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

La bannata. ha detto:


> Voi/tu il nucleo famigliare ce l'hai, Rossi no ... Rossi e' da sola.
> 
> 
> Mari'.


Marì, Rossi ha raccontato delle domeniche mattina quando sono tutti insieme nel lettone, oppure di altri momenti in cui stanno tutti insieme.... è sola nella quotidianità (ma anche io lo sono: mio marito torna a casa a mezzanotte!), ma ce li hanno ancora dei momenti in cui sono tutti insieme. E non se la sente di togliere questi momenti ai suoi bambini. Io la capisco benissimo


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Novembre 2011)

mi ricordo quando ormai la decisione di farla finita l'avevo presa... o meglio no... no anzi sì... no, no, andiamo avanti... no finiamola...
Mi ricordo di quanto stavo male, ma poi una volta torno a casa e nostra figlia e mio marito si erano nascosti per farmi una sorpresa... come rideva nostra figlia, e rideva anche lui..
per noi era troppo poco, davvero troppo poco rispetto a tutto il resto, ma quell'unico, piccolo episodio, mi ha tormentato una infinità di tempo all'idea di togliere tutto questo per sempre a nostra figlia...

No, chiudere non è facile, per nulla... almeno non lo è stato epr me...


----------



## La bannata. (8 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Marì, Rossi ha raccontato delle domeniche mattina quando sono tutti insieme nel lettone, oppure di altri momenti in cui stanno tutti insieme.... è sola nella quotidianità (ma anche io lo sono: mio marito torna a casa a mezzanotte!), ma ce li hanno ancora dei momenti in cui sono tutti insieme. E non se la sente di togliere questi momenti ai suoi bambini. Io la capisco benissimo


"La quotidianità?" ... e ti pare poco?


BOH! ... io la mia "cazzata" del giorno l'ho detta


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2011)

Ma metterlo con le spalle al muro e dirgli sinceramente, tesoro io così non ce la faccio davvero più. Facciamo qualche sacrificio ma cerchiamo di stare più tempo insieme, riduci gli impegni lavorativi. Poi comunque Rossi io qualche dubbio su come la viva davvero tuo marito questa vita ce l'avrei...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma metterlo con le spalle al muro e dirgli sinceramente, tesoro io così non ce la faccio davvero più. Facciamo qualche sacrificio ma cerchiamo di stare più tempo insieme, riduci gli impegni lavorativi. Poi comunque Rossi io qualche dubbio su come la viva davvero tuo marito questa vita ce l'avrei...


Dai non dire così...
Perchè essere sempre così maliziosi?
Dov'è bastardo dentro?
Lui sa come sono gli uomini in carriera...quando si tratta di forti interessi economici...credimi non ci pensi tanto alla figa.
E correre dietro alle donnine, fa perdere un mucchio di tempo e un sacco di soldi...


----------



## Carola (9 Novembre 2011)

Ieri sera è tornato all’improvviso a casa 
Nel pomeriggio mi aveva sentito scazzatissima
Abbiamo parlato sino alle 3 di notte, painto, insultato

Allora per rispondere: la quotidianità mia non credo sia tnato diversa da quintina..il mio non torna ma tornare a mezzanotte più o meno
Ci sono week end bellissimi davvero in cui sif anno gite biciclettate passeggiate si scia ma stando incredibilmente BENE  se no avrei già rotto da un pezzo si ride cene con amici nascondino con i bimbi ..non so come descrivervi qst situazione ma quintina ci è andata vicinissimo

Si fa tutto bene senza sesso
E me la facevo andare
Ora che ho provato una passione/intensa x un altro ho rimesso in dubbio tutto
Uno se amassi qst uomo che è mio marito non gli avrei mancato di rispetto
Due la passione tra noi non c’è + e dubito torni SFORZANDOSI

Sulla vita che fa lui non ho quasi dubbi e dico maagri scoprissi che iq sti anni h avuto storie 
Avrei una spiegazione lo rivedrei con occhi del desiderio magari

Invece no
Ai suoi livelli lavorativi è un delirio continue mail telefonate in inglese corse in cina, in oriente..voli aerei..un macello
È UN DIRIGENTE MA GIOVANEE  SOTTO TORCHIO


Sfatto a volte era dire poco ma chiaramente ama il suo lavoro è un competitivo

Cmq ieri sera soteneva che lui HA SBAGLIATO E NON  ELO XDONERA’ MAImi ha data x scontata che argometno sesso è stata una gran cazzata, che separarsi è arrendersi dal momento che lui sente di provare amore x me, x la ns famiglia
Gli ho detto pensa bene..famiglia ok ma coppia? Me come donna?
Capisco vuoi la famiglia ma me come donna?
La risp è si ma temo ragioni come quintina che scusami siamo molto simili ma io NON RIESCO A DRIMI STIAMO BENE SENZA SESSO..non è naturale x dio e magari fra qualche tempo ci ricaschi con un altro
Io non posso concepire un rapporto fraterno a 40 anni ma molte lo fanno

Mi vivrò qsta crisi e vedremo ma  xme o si sistema o temo non andremo avanti a lungo non mi va il matrimonio di facciata

Certo come quintina mi dico togliere quei momenti belli ai miei bambini
Nlla apzzia mi dico ma no ne faremo ancora come due amici…quello che siamo ..due ottimi amici affiatati
Perché il sesso fa cmq la differenza da amici a coppia x me


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Novembre 2011)

Rossi, dopo un po' la passione passa sempre... a meno che tuo marito non sia Lothar!!!

Vuoi perdere tutto ciò che hai (che è tanto!) per rischiare  di trovarti comunque sola, con tre bambini, senza nemmeno quei weekend di cui parli, le risate, le cene, i nascondini...? Credi davvero che sia così facile trovare un uomo con cui vivere le stesse cose e con cui però avere anche una buona intesa sessuale? un uomo che accetti di entrare a far parte della tua famiglia, di crescere 3 figli che non sono i suoi... A volte capita, ma non credo che sia così semplice.

L'intimità si può recuperare, è difficile ma ci puoi riuscire, almeno in parte. Non puoi organizzare un weekend da soli, voi due, da qualche parte? 

Adesso è normale che tu abbia il rifiuto: primo, perché dopo 3 anni è comunque difficile sbloccarsi e secondo perché hai avuto la storia con l'altro, e non è una cosa semplice da dimenticare

Io se fossi in te ci penserei molto bene prima di pensare alla separazione. Capisco che tu ti senti sola e depressa, ma per come hai descritto la situazione hai anche tante cose belle.


----------



## Carola (9 Novembre 2011)

si quintina lo so
per questo faccio fatica

le mie amiche , le + care che sanno tutto mi dicono hai tanto robi..manca quella cosa li e amne
anche mio amrito dice la passione finisce per tutti si affievolisce

ok ma scomparire? tu riesci a sostenere una relazione così?
forse sono un'illusa le cos eimp della vita sono altre e forse dovrei anche chiduere del tutto con l'altro anche qsta cosa epistolare che cmq distrae forse + di ciò che ammetto

lo so lo so che ho tantissimo lo so



quintina ha detto:


> Rossi, dopo un po' la passione passa sempre... a meno che tuo marito non sia Lothar!!!
> 
> Vuoi perdere tutto ciò che hai (che è tanto!) per rischiare  di trovarti comunque sola, con tre bambini, senza nemmeno quei weekend di cui parli, le risate, le cene, i nascondini...? Credi davvero che sia così facile trovare un uomo con cui vivere le stesse cose e con cui però avere anche una buona intesa sessuale? un uomo che accetti di entrare a far parte della tua famiglia, di crescere 3 figli che non sono i suoi... A volte capita, ma non credo che sia così semplice.
> 
> ...


----------



## tesla (9 Novembre 2011)

io ho passato vacanze, week end, viaggi, gite e serate con la mia ex che non dimenticherò mai.
due persone in sintonia perfetta e condivisione perfetta. ma sesso problematico. mi sono chiesta più volte (prima che il suo doppio tradimento, il primo non agito il secondo si, buttasse tutto nel cesso) se potevo sprecare un rapporto così "solo" per il sesso.
e mi sono detta "no"... ok no, ma nel frattempo il delirio dello star male, perchè comunque si sta male, malissimo.
ha deciso lei per noi, andandosene in camporella per i fatti suoi.
ma a parte ciò, noi parlavamo pochissimo del problema e solo su mia insistenza; lei insabbiava facendomi ancora star peggio.
SE tuo marito ha deciso di parlare è un bene, ha deciso di condividere con te. forse c'è una strada, o meglio un viottolo scosceso, da percorrere con molto coraggio. assieme e per mano.
senza isterie da parte tua e con buona volontà da parte di tuo marito. 
io credo che una terapia di coppia sarebbe la cosa migliore (con un sessuologo), forse l'unica  che vi sostenga, perchè da soli mi sembra che facciate dei grandi casini perchè sei troppo coinvolta emotivamente (e incazzata)


----------



## Carola (9 Novembre 2011)

Guarda buona parte della mie incazzature sono perché lui fa finta di NULLA
Anche ieri tiro fuori io argomento SEMPRE

Lui dice non parliamone se no + se ne parla meno viene spontaneo
Si ma così facciamo notte
La notte dei mie 80 anni forse…
Cmq io ho ceduto e seppur nel dolore nella mancanza di rispetto meno male che è successo
Doveva capitare uno scossone

Contutto quello che en conseguirà lo so
Ma qsta cosa si fingere che vada tutto bene a me ha sempre massacrato ma davvero
Oltre tutta ns non-facile situazione
E poi vedremo

Avrei gradito x una volta si decidese cercare lui un terapeuta ma secondo voi?
Aspetta che mi decida io
Uno squalo nel lavoro
Un gran pigro nel resto

gestione amicizie gestione tutto sempre a traino mio


tesla ha detto:


> io ho passato vacanze, week end, viaggi, gite e serate con la mia ex che non dimenticherò mai.
> due persone in sintonia perfetta e condivisione perfetta. ma sesso problematico. mi sono chiesta più volte (prima che il suo doppio tradimento, il primo non agito il secondo si, buttasse tutto nel cesso) se potevo sprecare un rapporto così "solo" per il sesso.
> e mi sono detta "no"... ok no, ma nel frattempo il delirio dello star male, perchè comunque si sta male, malissimo.
> ha deciso lei per noi, andandosene in camporella per i fatti suoi.
> ...


----------



## La bannata. (9 Novembre 2011)

*Che furbo ch'e'!*



Rossi ha detto:


> Guarda buona parte della mie incazzature sono perché lui fa finta di NULLA
> Anche ieri tiro fuori io argomento SEMPRE
> 
> Lui dice non parliamone se no + se ne parla meno viene spontaneo
> ...





Rossi tuo marito sai a chi e' figlio?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fbjTYSZvC8&feature=related



Mari'.


----------



## Carola (9 Novembre 2011)

eh non vedo you tube siamo bannati
che è?


----------



## La bannata. (9 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> eh non vedo you tube siamo bannati
> che è?



Scena finale de "Il buono il brutto e il cattivo" di Sergio Leone


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> eh non vedo you tube siamo bannati
> che è?


Per fortuna...
La nostra marì ti stava dicendo...che tuo marito assomiglia ad un grandissimo figlio di...
vedi tu...


----------



## Carola (9 Novembre 2011)

guarda qualsiasi cosa mejio di sto piattume mi credi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> guarda qualsiasi cosa mejio di sto piattume mi credi?


no, io non credo

comunque fai tu

preferisti stare con un bastardo tossico che si spende tutti i soldi in vizi e quando non ci sono i soldi per pagare l'affitto ti dice di chiederli a tua madre e poi quando gli girano i coglioni ti mette pure le mani addosso? Io con uno così ci sono stata e ti assicuro che è molto meglio il piattume

ma non diciamo cazzate per favore


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, io non credo
> 
> comunque fai tu
> 
> ...


Infatti tu eri non nel piattume...ma nel pattume...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti tu eri non nel piattume...ma nel pattume...


nel piattume ci sono ora

e ti assicuro che è molto meglio


----------



## Carola (9 Novembre 2011)

ma no certo che no 
ho esasperato il tutto


sonos tufa solo dis entirmi dire ma è bello è bravo inc arriera cosa vuoi ti più???


stufa marcia perchè dietro sto facciotto è anche un gran furbo egoista/pigroo




quintina ha detto:


> no, io non credo
> 
> comunque fai tu
> 
> ...


----------



## Carola (9 Novembre 2011)

inizio a pensare che nel piattume stiano + o - tutte le coppie sposate...un buon 70%
e quelle rivitalizzate sono passate attreverso crisi pazzesche dove spesso ci sono stati tradimenti ma scoperti

quindi gran patatrac

amiche tradite ora mi dicono siamo + foti di prima ci siamos viscerati come coppie
gli altri? amici ..diventi come un'azienda ..porti avantila famiglai e stai pure benone

poi magari capita la scintilla e o la vivi o ti fai da parte

ma la scintilla capita eccome

bua alla fine mio zio un simil lothar aveva ragione su molte cose ma all'epoca innamorata e givine dicevo giammai..sehhh


----------



## Carola (9 Novembre 2011)

inizio a pensare che nel piattume stiano + o - tutte le coppie sposate...un buon 70%
e quelle rivitalizzate sono passate attreverso crisi pazzesche dove spesso ci sono stati tradimenti ma scoperti

quindi gran patatrac

amiche tradite ora mi dicono siamo + foti di prima ci siamos viscerati come coppie
gli altri? amici ..diventi come un'azienda ..porti avantila famiglai e stai pure benone

poi magari capita la scintilla e o la vivi o ti fai da parte

ma la scintilla capita eccome

bua alla fine mio zio un simil lothar aveva ragione su molte cose ma all'epoca innamorata e giovine dicevo giammai..sehhh


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2011)

Cosa significa essere uno squalo nel mondo del lavoro?


----------



## Carola (10 Novembre 2011)

tenace forte intraprendente che non molla
è uno dei pochi che non è saltato in un momento diciamo abba cruciale

bravo punto
tutte le sue energie evidenemente finivano li

vediamo adesso che dice di aver capito




MK ha detto:


> Cosa significa essere uno squalo nel mondo del lavoro?


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> tenace forte intraprendente che non molla
> è uno dei pochi che non è saltato in un momento diciamo abba cruciale
> 
> bravo punto
> ...


Allora vorrai dire determinato e ambizioso. Un leone, semmai.

Perchè squalo, nel mondo del lavoro, almeno per me, significa farsi strada anche dilaniando gli altri.


----------



## Carola (10 Novembre 2011)

ho sbagliato animale oki
leone ..un leone..


----------



## JON (10 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ho sbagliato animale oki
> leone ..un leone..


Beh, visto che desideravi comunque spezzare una lancia a suo favore mi pareva giusto farlo appellandolo nel modo giusto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai non dire così...
> Perchè essere sempre così maliziosi?
> Dov'è bastardo dentro?
> Lui sa come sono gli uomini in carriera...quando si tratta di forti interessi economici...credimi non ci pensi tanto alla figa.
> E correre dietro alle donnine, fa perdere un mucchio di tempo e un sacco di soldi...


Mah, Conte, mi pare proprio che BD dica all'opposto, c'è la fila per quelli come lui e certe offerte danno ancora di più il senso del potere... guarda la storia degli uomini di potere, alcuni addirittura rovinati dall'ossessione per il sesso...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Novembre 2011)

leggendo qua e la mi sembra di aver capito che lo ami molto ma nn sei piu disposta a vivere cosi ...
In questo caso l'altro nn ti puo aiutare se nn per sentirti desiderata,e continuando nn migliorerai la situazione....
Ma quando viene a casa tu lo coccoli lo fai sentire desiderato o fai solo la rompi palle perche in questo momento pensi ad un'altro???
forse l'hai gia scritto ma nn ho letto tutto...


PS:rompi palle in senso buono visto il tuo stato d'animo..


----------



## Carola (10 Novembre 2011)

Dipende
A volte lo coccolo
A volte sono sfinita da una settimana massacrante lavoro figli spese visite sport  catechismi
A volte arriva da dubai hotel 5 stelle piscina e mi girano pure

Indubbiamente non c’è piu attrazione di prima
E mi stava bene convinta fosse così che doveva andare
Poi la’ltro è stato un crescendo di emozioni come x tutti quelli qui no?
E sarà la crisi dei quasi 40
C’è parecchia rabbia x qsti anni passai da sola in cui lui pareva non rendersi conto mia solitudine/ mia mancata realizzazione perché dicevo no a tante cose anche sul lavoro avendo 3 bimbi da gestire sola

Cmq sia l’altro è molto diverso
+ sensibile sicuro + affettuoso 
Poi abbiamo condiviso un momento particolare sia mio che suo, molto duro.
Qsta cosa ci ha unito prima ancora di tutto il resto che è venuto si ma in secondo tempo.
Est uomo non uscirà + dal mio cuore x motivi diversi dalla pura attrazione.

Con mio marito ovvio c’è affetto ma x un lungo periodo no, nn posso dire di averlo amato
O meglio il mio amore intiepidito è sepolto sotto strati di rabbia
Nn è facile stare con un uomo che non c’è mai e peggiori anche le cose positive che indubbiamente ci sono

Ho letto tanti post  curiosando
In alcune storie mi ritrovo
Solo la certezza è che altro non è uno stronzo, per nulla.
Se lo fosse avrei gia chiuso anche qsto rapporto diciamo epistolare.
Non è così.
Azni stiamo cercando di riportare il tutto ad un rapporto sano 
E la passione che c’è che non gestiamo e quindi evitiamo di vederci.
Perché qnd ci vedevamo era effetto colla inutile negarselo
In un attimo mani che si intrecciano…ecco è la verità


----------



## Carola (10 Novembre 2011)

non soNon penso ma io della vita che fa fuori nn so nulla eh
Potrebbe vaere avuto occasioni
È bello , molto
Da sempre piace in generale anche se mai vantato di questo

Mi affascinava prorpio perché aveva tutte le carte x piacere ma se ne stava sempre schivo senza fare il marpione
Serio riservato indipendente (anche dai suoi…x dire ptoeva stare in azienda da suo padre e fare la metà ma lui voleva la sua strada)
X me fu un grande amore

Poi non so cosa cacchio ci sia successo x allontanarci così
Lui carriera io 3 bimbi
Lui la io qua

Io nn sono poi una semplice sono impegnativa pretendo
Ecco
A est punto mia vesse tradita dico solo che ci sta dopo 3 anni di clausura e i ns problemi snonoa ltri non del sesso con una ltra
x me è al testa che conta se si innamora se mi innamoro...qsto soptutto


----------



## bastardo dentro (10 Novembre 2011)

confermo.... potere e puttane... binomio da sempre in grande voga....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Carola (11 Novembre 2011)

può essere
ma non è caso di mio amrito su qsto ne sono stra-certa

ieri abbiamo di nuovo parlato molto 

anche io ho deglie rrori dlle frasi dette e scordate che sono stati macigni e me le giustificavo perchè ero sola

ma l'ho ferito, parecchio

siamo li che svisceriamo parlaimo parliamo ci abbracciamo


l'altro mi ah chesto di vederci che è qui nella mia città
ho detto no
spiegandogli che in un'altra circostanza ..sarei corsa..ma ho troppe cose da salvare almeno provarci

ho fatto fatica perchè come sapete qst uomo è molto presente
ma ho la mia famiglia da recuperare e un uomo che ce la sta mettendo tutta
gli devo altrettanto anche solo per tutto quello che è stato
poi vedremo

l'altro capisce..sa che deve fare altrettanto
ma ci soffre ammette..
anche io un po' ma sento che è giusto così
certo sono in un momento tortuosissimo con alti e bassi ma ci provo



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> confermo.... potere e puttane... binomio da sempre in grande voga....
> 
> bastardo dentro


----------



## lunaiena (11 Novembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> attenuante che gli concedo l'aver perso molti soldi in un progetto x riavvicinarsi
> socio che però si è fottuto soldi e non pochi insomma x fotuna lavoravamo in due ma i risparmi ciao
> 
> sta cosa ulteriori tensioni


Sai che io penso  che il probelma sia questo ....
Non puo essere che quando è successo questo si sia sentito un fallito e cercando di tirarsi fuori  ha tralasciato cose piu importanti del lavoro .... quando perdi tutto o quasi cerchi di dimostrare in tutti i modi di essere qualcuno magari propri di dimostrarlo a te ....
Poi ce la fai e vuoi sempre di piu dando  per scontato altre cose che pensi di nn poter perdere...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah, Conte, mi pare proprio che BD dica all'opposto, c'è la fila per quelli come lui e certe offerte danno ancora di più il senso del potere... guarda la storia degli uomini di potere, alcuni addirittura rovinati dall'ossessione per il sesso...


Un conto sono gli uomini di potere...
Ti è mai capitato di sentirti dire...Ah sa signora io sono un uomo discretamente potente?
Un conto sono gli uomini di affermazione personale...
Pensa a quelli che hanno sposato il dio denaro...
Il tempo è denaro...mia cara!


----------



## Carola (11 Novembre 2011)

si
ora che ha + conferme è un altro uomo
io nn so
inzioa pensare di aver mancato tanto anche io
e qsta ltro in testa è uan cosa molto bella che deve rimanere li
nn volgio vedrlo temo l'attrazione inutile nasconderlo
ma sto been senza vederlo cmq non soffro non come prima
forse so che c'è in qualche modo

sono confusa si capirà immagino


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un conto sono gli uomini di potere...
> Ti è mai capitato di sentirti dire...Ah sa signora io sono un uomo discretamente potente?
> Un conto sono gli uomini di affermazione personale...
> Pensa a quelli che hanno sposato il dio denaro...
> Il tempo è denaro...mia cara!


 Per il lavoro che faccio... ne conosco: il denaro lo vogliono mettere in mostra, elicottero, macchine, vacanze e collezioni di donne bellissime che, se non fosse per i soldi, non li guarderebbero mai. I più 'sensibili' magari si cercano donne di una certa intelligenza e cultura come amanti ufficiose, ma da sfoggiare, più o meno platealmente, delle giovani pulzelle con due metri di coscia. Poi cosa credi che li tengano a fare i divani in ufficio o le scrivanie grandi come un monolocale? E non è mica detto che debbano impegnare molto del loro tempo, anzi... una pausa caffè è a volte sufficente, oppure la sera quando tutti gli impiegati sono tornati a casa, ma a volte qualche fornitore è ancora lì a lavorare nei pressi degli uffici dirigenziali e allora.... capita che veda.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per il lavoro che faccio... ne conosco: il denaro lo vogliono mettere in mostra, elicottero, macchine, vacanze e collezioni di donne bellissime che, se non fosse per i soldi, non li guarderebbero mai. I più 'sensibili' magari si cercano donne di una certa intelligenza e cultura come amanti ufficiose, ma da sfoggiare, più o meno platealmente, delle giovani pulzelle con due metri di coscia. Poi cosa credi che li tengano a fare i divani in ufficio o le scrivanie grandi come un monolocale? E non è mica detto che debbano impegnare molto del loro tempo, anzi... una pausa caffè è a volte sufficente, oppure la sera quando tutti gli impiegati sono tornati a casa, ma a volte qualche fornitore è ancora lì a lavorare nei pressi degli uffici dirigenziali e allora.... capita che veda.


Così va il mondo no?
AH il deboscio contemporaneo...


----------

